# Does ur neutral face look angry?



## Demerzel

Do u look angry even when u're not? My biggest SA issue is that I look angry all the time so I send the wrong non-verbal messages. When I try to smile I end up looking crazy or looking super angry LOL No matter how much I try to smile it doesn't work. It seems to backfire and get worse when I try smiling. I do ok when smiling for pics but most of the time I tense up around people. I seem to do better in real life around SA people. When I'm genuinely happy I smile w/out realizing it. Does anyone else have issues w/ this? BTW it's not "all in my head". I've had people comment on it.


----------



## Some Russian Guy

my neutral face looks angry
because I am angry most of the time
even during those times when I'm not angry inside, I sense that my face still looks angry
coz my life is pure ****
there's nothing in my life to smile about

I only genuinely smile when around one person
my psych
but when I see that other people stare at me, I might give them mean look.
meaning: "what a **** are you looking at!?"


----------



## brealair

I have this problem too but I get I look "lost/confused" more then "angry"


----------



## miminka

I have sharply down-turned lips so it does look like I'm frowning a lot. I posted some pictures of myself on my profile page. My eyes always have this glazed-over, glassy look. As if I'm somewhere else. Which I am.


----------



## AussiePea

Yes it does, everyone always asks me "what is wrong? Why are you not happy?" and I reply with "I am!", and then they say "well tell your face" and then I'm like .

I usually have to forcibly look happier when I'm just walking around otherwise people think I'm some grumpy ******* when the truth is I am almost always in a very good mood .


----------



## Omnium11

Yes! I have sort of have those spaniard like eyebrows that go like this \ / so I look angry all the time, really annoying because I don't want to look angry I want to look happy and friendly. Also my eyes sort of are piercing which makes me and others uncomfortable with eye contact.


----------



## J_111

Yeah and i'm far from being an angry person.


----------



## Metallic

I don't think mine does, but my friend said I always looked so pissed off when she'd see me walking around campus. Maybe I just looked pissy because I was scared out of my brains while walking to class. However, I've been mega aware of my facial expressions ever since she said that so sometimes I'll purposely make expressions so I don't seem so angry.


----------



## Redefine

OMG I'm totally self-conscious about this. It's one of my biggest problems. My face is always tense, I can't stand it.


----------



## zookeeper

My normal face apparently looks angry, so people keep asking me why I'm angry and don't believe me when I say I'm not. Which makes me kind of angry.


----------



## pita

Mine just looks really sad.


----------



## Cerrada

Yea, apparently I look pissed off or depressed all the time. :/


----------



## HustleRose

Yep. I also have the angry-looking face.


----------



## Some Russian Guy

when I see a cute girl passing by
I automatically look away in anger.
I don't know why, can someone explain it to me ?


----------



## lilgreenmouse

yep. had that angry/depressed face for the longest time and ppl also commented on it (which then pissed me off, lol). Now I just look really bored. Which I usually am.


----------



## pupper

yes! I'm glad I'm not the only one, at least once a week a complete stranger will say "smile, it's not that bad", "you know it's not against the law to smile", or "what's wrong?!". It always happens when I least expect it to (buying something at the mall, eating a meal, talking to a customer at work) and it just makes me sad because I think I'm having a good time going about my business while the rest of the world is thinking "why is that girl so angry?!".


----------



## fern

pupper said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one, at least once a week a complete stranger will say "smile, it's not that bad", "you know it's not against the law to smile", or "what's wrong?!". It always happens when I least expect it to (buying something at the mall, eating a meal, talking to a customer at work) and it just makes me sad because I think I'm having a good time going about my business while the rest of the world is thinking "why is that girl so angry?!".


Yes! This is exactly what happens to me all the time. It is truly frustrating.


----------



## VIncymon

fern said:


> Yes! This is exactly what happens to me all the time. It is truly frustrating.


aye, aye
I admit, I am an angry man at times. Yet, sometimes in a simple motion as walking to the library, when I am perfectly calm, some tourist will tell me to cheer up. I don't like this because I've read that women get scared if a guy always looks angry... yet I just can't help it. After all, I am the friggin batman, baby !


----------



## KumagoroBeam

No, i don't think I look angry. 
I look down a lot and avoid eye contact. I'm always frowning, like I'm worried about something. I guess it's because I want to seem busy or preoccupied so that people won't approach me or talk to me. 
I also pull out my cell phone a lot when I'm in public and act like I'm texting.


----------



## nightwalker

yes  people keep wondering why i'm so angry all the time but im just like wtf im not!


----------



## Still Waters

I've begun to realize that I'm so focused on what I'm doing when I'm out- trying not to notice others ( out of fear they're looking at me).- I tend to look angry-the other day I was out shopping and a mom with two kids was near me.- She looked over at me and immediately told her kids to quiet down.- They were'nt even being loud,but I think I looked really ticked off. - In stores I get asked a lot if I need help-I think I look lost and or worried.


----------



## MobiusX

I hate people that smile too much.


----------



## wassubie

i can't count how many times people have asked me "why don't you smile?" or "why do you look so sad?" I dunno, i'm just not a smiley person, even when I'm not that depressed. I imagine it's pretty off-putting to others.


----------



## Conquistador

Huh. I had this problem for years as well but now realizing it's an SAD thing. I get people all the time saying "you need a gf" etc. All throughout middle and high school i had this permanently mean look on my face. Maybe it stems from feeling tense all the time due to the s.a.?


----------



## espearite

Yeah, I suspected I look mad when I am neutral at times. A bf told me that I looked mad in a picture I gave him once. It didn't help my esteem or self-conscious any.


----------



## ShyViolet

I think more often I look scared or depressed.


----------



## LALoner

Some Russian Guy said:


> when I see a cute girl passing by
> I automatically look away in anger.
> I don't know why, can someone explain it to me ?


Because your parents were psychologically invasive and your childhood revolved around maintaining psychological independence by withdrawing from the real world into an inner world your parents couldn't invade. And you learned to become reflexively hostile to any attempt to invade that precious space within you where you could be free. Your most important tool in maintaining this private space was keeping secrets. Without your secrets you would lose your psychological independence and your parents would invade every part of your mind and destroy your soul.

So when you see a pretty girl you feel all these things inside and feel the urge to display these feelings with the way you look and talk and so on. Because of your childhood you view these feelings inside you as being similar to your parents attempts to psychologically invade your soul. And you see anything which would give away your attraction as a threat to your main source of protection and independence, the keeping of secrets.

So the very things which kept your soul alive during a difficult childhood are now killing the soul you worked so hard to protect. Welcome to the club.


----------



## blueblu

Not angry but I have been told I look sad. While that is sometimes the case, I'm usually just tired (combined with boredom if at work).


----------



## Hippo

Solo said:


> Do u look angry even when u're not? My biggest SA issue is that I look angry all the time so I send the wrong non-verbal messages.


yes, one guy wanted to fight me because he thought I was giving him threatening looks. I had to explain that it was just the way my face looks. It took some effort to convince him.


----------



## cheerio

^ Lol. Those kind of people need more therapy than us, seriously.

I've been told to smile on a few occasions, but mostly because they see me when I'm bored or stressed out (or when I have anxiety, but they just don't know it). If I walk pass someone I usually give a casual smile, but I have a feeling my smile doesn't look as convincing as I think it looks. I think it's all in the eyes, really. When I'm truly happy or just finished laughing I can tell my eyes have that "smiley" look, and give off a happy or cheerful vibe; basically, it makes my actual smile look more convincing. I guess the moral of the story is: smile not just with your lips, but with your eyes as well.


----------



## citizen_erased

I think my neutral face looks sad cos i've had people me tell me i look sad when i'm not and ask if i'm ok for no reason. The trouble is this has made me quite self conscious about how my face looks when it's neutral.


----------



## Hadron92

Nah, definitely not angry. I don't think i really show that much emotion to the outside world in fact. I could be happy, sad, in pain, angry etc, but on the outside i look completely and utterly emotionless. There was even a time once whilst playing football when i twisted my ankle quite badly. All i did was sit on the grass and say "i think i'm injured". I swear, my face was completely neutral! Someone on the team even commented and said that "you never show how you feel". 

The most someone could ever get out of me, i think, is a little smile if something really funny was said. But really, that's as far as it goes.


----------



## Zeddicus

I'd say it does. Nowhere near as angry-looking as my real angry face, though.


----------



## User57854

-


----------



## 1ShyGuy

I look sad all the time, hate cameras n people. i was even asked by a kid "why do you look sad all the time?" just makes me more sad. I was even once asked iif i was in pain wtf? When I try to smile i just feel like I'm falling apart, so i just stick with sad or angry,angry is usually better


----------



## CopadoMexicano

I look hopeless


----------



## strawberryjulius

I was walking up the stairs to my bus stop and the ticket man said "Come on, it's not that bad. You could be married to me." I thought it was funny, but I had no idea I looked like I was sad. Apparently I look like I'm worried all the time, but that's probably true.


----------



## Lesley

Redefine said:


> OMG I'm totally self-conscious about this. It's one of my biggest problems. My face is always tense, I can't stand it.


I understand exactly how you feel, seriously
it sucks


----------



## Just Lurking

Apparently my neutral expression is quite serious-looking. Depending on where I am or who I'm with, I'll sometimes consciously lighten it up a bit (unfurrow the eyebrows, put on a slight smile)...


----------



## jollybeans

People tell me i look pissed off and like i want to kill them. this is strange because im usually in a good mood


----------



## Pelicanbay

yeah i get that here and there too...but most of the time im not mad at all, i like to smile alot, i like to joke around alot but when noone is talking to me i can get like that, i dont mean to


----------



## gold132

Sometimes i'm afraid to look at windows incase i see that i have an angry expresion in public and i find it hard to look at my face in the mirror when i'm at the barbers as often my face looks angry.

Does anyone have any tips on how to change your public expression. Is it as simple as practicing in the mirror for a while? but you can't really recreate how you'd feel in public

I hate not knowing what my expression is like in public :|


----------



## lovinlea

this is weird... i didn't know this was part of it. when i'm walking, i get a lot of "what's wrong? are you okay?" i have no idea that i'm making my face up. 

just recently, a friend of a friend (so i don't really know her) said "don't scowl like that. you're going to scare people off." i guess i have angry face most of the time.


----------



## lovinlea

now that i'm aware of it, whenever i feel my face tensing, i smile if no one is looking at me. that relaxes it.


----------



## PolarBear

Solo said:


> Do u look angry even when u're not? My biggest SA issue is that I look angry all the time so I send the wrong non-verbal messages. When I try to smile I end up looking crazy or looking super angry LOL No matter how much I try to smile it doesn't work. It seems to backfire and get worse when I try smiling. I do ok when smiling for pics but most of the time I tense up around people. I seem to do better in real life around SA people. When I'm genuinely happy I smile w/out realizing it. Does anyone else have issues w/ this? BTW it's not "all in my head". I've had people comment on it.


Personally i feel like i'm extremely intimidating to other people, and i think this is so because a i NEVER get smiles or anything from people when i'm out and about at the mall or whatever. I don't know exactly why this is.

It could be because i have a mean looking face (not even sure if i have one), could be because i'm good looking, or because i'm ugly, or because i'm a fairly large guy (not fat, i just have that kind of a body structure), or maybe because i tend to let my hair grow long, or possibly some random combination of the above.

I really have no idea.


----------



## Faded Lines

People tell me all the time I look like a serial killer, or like I want to blow up the entire party. When they say that, I give a creepy smile.

What's weird is that I love it. My personality kind of fits my facial expression, and people know I am just morbidly humorous and nobody has complained really so nobody takes it seriously.


----------



## ItemEleven

I look bored/sad.


----------



## Skeeter

Yeah, and a big part of it is my eyes. 

I have strabismus (crosseye) and I've had many surgeries to try to correct it. Cosmetically I don't look TOO bad, but unfortunately the doctors were never able to fine-tune my eyes so that they see things as they should. I have double vision if I try to look though both eyes at the same time, like normal people do. Further, those images are misaligned. One is higher than the other like 2 cameras that are not quite pointing at the same spot ("divergent"). At this point, there is no correction for my degree of divergence given my surgical history. But if I were a child now and just beginning treatment, there would be tons of options. The technology just wasn't there 40 years ago like it is today.

So, I unconsciously adapted to using only one eye at a time, and quickly shifting back and forth in order to simulate normal stereoscopic vision and depth perception. The big problem is that the divergent eye (my right) is very sensitive to bright glaring light, and I squint-- but only that eye. The left eye (the straighter one) isn't so bad unless I look sharply right-- then that one squints to block out confusing double images. I see just fine in terms of visual acuity (20/20). I just see 2 of everything. Thus, I often look angry because I'm squinting and my face might be somewhat "squoonched" because I'm trying to process what I'm seeing. 

The thing is, the times when I'm squoonched up are the times when I'm most intently "focused" (literally and figuratively) on the person or thing that's in front of me... those are the times when you have me so enraptured in your story, or attentive to what you're saying. People take that the wrong way and they think I'm stonewalling or getting angry or something. I think it also sort of repels people, because they see my unintended facial expression and they don't understand that it's because of a vision "problem". 

We've tried glasses with prism correction in order to help straighten the divergent eye. Remember how we played with prisms as kids and made rainbows, and watched as the prism made things appear to change positions? Well, we got the divergence corrected fairly well, but the rainbow effect was far too pronounced at the strength I needed to get that degree of straightening. I saw "rainbows" around anything I looked at in bright light. Even the sunglasses gave me rainbows. And headaches.

Adding to the angry appearance, I have permanent brow creases from all my years of squinting. I'm to the point of having plastic surgery or Botox to fix that, but unless the squint is fixed the creases will return.


----------



## MobiusX

I look piss off, sometimes I am and sometimes I'm not


----------



## tutliputli

I've been told I look serious, over-sensitive, startled, pensive, sad, and bored, by various people. I'm not sure about angry, I always try to maintain a neutral expression which in reality might make me look pissed off. I get a lot of 'cheer up love, it might never happen' type-comments, which is really irritating.


----------



## xlb123

LOL, story of my life. I always get asked "what's wrong?" or "why are you angry?" And I reply uhh... I'm fine. Well, not really. I realize I make the angry face when I feel self-conscious, which is pretty much every time I go out.


----------



## Ubik

I solved it long time ago by substituting the neutral face for a small, stupid, cynic and ever present smile that is now my standardized facial reply to almost every social interaction. The problem is when I can´t hold the smile. And sometimes I can´t... Then my face can get really bizarre quick nervous changes of expressions (no tics so far though... :roll Well, maybe not for long..)


----------



## Miss T

People tell me my neutral face looks sad, so I often get the "Oh cheer up, it can't be that mad". Some people say I always have a serious look on my face.


----------



## Catching Fire

I think my neutral face looks sad or emotionless.


----------



## Holly Short

I don't look angry; I just look sad and lost. People are always asking me what the matter is, and saying I look confused.


----------



## radames

I look very stern and emotionless a lot of times. Pretty much like I could care less about someone even if they did the craziest thing in the world right in front of me. Sure, if it is funny I may crack a smile, but other than that I am pretty rock solid in seriousness.


----------



## arntk519

My mom and friends of mine and family members have been telling me that for years. Sometimes they come up to me and say "are you ok?" and then they tell me I either look like I'm angry or sad.


----------



## WhimsicalInWV

Yeah that's me. I'll be sitting there relaxed and someone will say 'what are you pissed off about' didn't know I was. I give my brothers the evil eye alot when I'm angry at them. The trouble is now the muscles above my eyebrows are in a permenant V. It's had to explain. But even when I'm relaxed I'm frowning, actually have frown lines.


----------



## deeds14

Yeah, people are always asking me what's wrong with me and I never know what they're talking about.


----------



## Aleforge

Yes, I look angry all the time. Always have in every situation. I also know it gives people the wrong impression but its really hard to stop. I developed it years ago as a defense mechanism to keep people from talking to me that I didn't know. I lately have been trying to project myself differently.


----------



## JS86

I used to get the "what's wrong" query a lot, but very rarely get it nowadays. Over the years I have somehow tried to adjust the neutral expression on my face so I am not conveying emotions which I do not hold. I suppose I did it over a period of time by becoming aware of how my face was particularly contorted - for example, particular parts of the face would be strained without me even realising beforehand - and then endeavoured to change that expression on the spot to something less straining.

I probably do still put on a face from time to time that puts other people off - I do not know anyone who would tell me about things like that - but at least I do not get pity or anything like that now.


----------



## radames

JS86 said:


> I used to get the "what's wrong" query a lot, but very rarely get it nowadays. Over the years I have somehow tried to adjust the neutral expression on my face so I am not conveying emotions which I do not hold. I suppose I did it over a period of time by becoming aware of how my face was particularly contorted - for example, particular parts of the face would be strained without me even realising beforehand - and then endeavoured to change that expression on the spot to something less straining.
> 
> I probably do still put on a face from time to time that puts other people off - I do not know anyone who would tell me about things like that - but at least I do not get pity or anything like that now.


I am too intimidating for people to ask me "what's wrong?" Usually its, "wow there is a big, angry looking black guy walking towards me. Ahhhhh!" :sus


----------



## Koschei

People tell me I look angry and threatening.


----------



## cosmikdebris

I had a g/f who once told me i had an angry looking face. It must be my eyebrows


----------



## Lesley

Skeeter said:


> Yeah, and a big part of it is my eyes.
> 
> I have strabismus (crosseye) and I've had many surgeries to try to correct it. Cosmetically I don't look TOO bad, but unfortunately the doctors were never able to fine-tune my eyes so that they see things as they should. I have double vision if I try to look though both eyes at the same time, like normal people do. Further, those images are misaligned. One is higher than the other like 2 cameras that are not quite pointing at the same spot ("divergent"). At this point, there is no correction for my degree of divergence given my surgical history. But if I were a child now and just beginning treatment, there would be tons of options. The technology just wasn't there 40 years ago like it is today.
> 
> So, I unconsciously adapted to using only one eye at a time, and quickly shifting back and forth in order to simulate normal stereoscopic vision and depth perception. The big problem is that the divergent eye (my right) is very sensitive to bright glaring light, and I squint-- but only that eye. The left eye (the straighter one) isn't so bad unless I look sharply right-- then that one squints to block out confusing double images. I see just fine in terms of visual acuity (20/20). I just see 2 of everything. Thus, I often look angry because I'm squinting and my face might be somewhat "squoonched" because I'm trying to process what I'm seeing.
> 
> The thing is, the times when I'm squoonched up are the times when I'm most intently "focused" (literally and figuratively) on the person or thing that's in front of me... those are the times when you have me so enraptured in your story, or attentive to what you're saying. People take that the wrong way and they think I'm stonewalling or getting angry or something. I think it also sort of repels people, because they see my unintended facial expression and they don't understand that it's because of a vision "problem".
> 
> i have the same problem, i think.
> my eyes tense up when im anxious and they look funny.
> the amount i get laughed at and get bad looks from it is rediculous, it sucks too, cause otherwise... i am a pretty girl.
> it's sorta brutal somedays.


----------



## TaniaN

pupper said:


> yes! I'm glad I'm not the only one, at least once a week a complete stranger will say "smile, it's not that bad", "you know it's not against the law to smile", or "what's wrong?!". It always happens when I least expect it to (buying something at the mall, eating a meal, talking to a customer at work) and it just makes me sad because I think I'm having a good time going about my business while the rest of the world is thinking "why is that girl so angry?!".


DITTO! This thread makes me feel so much better. Is this SA related then since we all seem to have this problem? There have been times when I am seriously smiling for a picture and then I look at it and I look like I want to hurt someone :stu


----------



## Dryslyd

My neutral face looks like I'm really sad and fed up, people are always telling me to smile (this is since childhood!), so it really winds me up!
So, I have my anxiety face: complete and utter horror, rabbit in your headlights 'type'.
My neutral face: as above.....fed up, sad looking
My smile: Huge mouth, big teeth, grin......it's painful to keep it going for any length of time! 
My standard answer when someone says "smile" is to give them my one and only smile, huge mouth, big teeth (it's almost a psychotic grin when I'm forced to do it, so that shuts people up generally!)
There's no halfway 'point' on some people it's either a big smile/grin or a neutral angry/fed up face. But some people don't get that!    !


----------



## Hot Chocolate

Holly Short said:


> I don't look angry; I just look sad and lost. People are always asking me what the matter is, and saying I look confused.


Haha, same :no


----------



## Cataclysm Ballet

I always thought it was just me. I'm middle eastern (technically, I'm Indian but I'm of Islamic descent) and people think I'm always pissed off even when I'm not. Part of it is because I hear people say that people from the middle east always look mad. Admittedly, I am angrier than most people but I don't think it permeates my entire existence. I feel like if I'm not smiling, I look intimidating by default. It's really frustrating because I've only become aware of it recently. When I talk to people now, I use a lot of inflection in my voice because I have to go out of my way to appear harmless to people.

It just sucks because it doesn't feel natural. People are so quick to assume that I'm thinking mean things about them that they never consider that maybe I just feel out of place being the way I am plus being of a different ethnic background.


----------



## John31613

I used to look that way a lot when i was in elementary. I've learned though its better to smile... because the more you look bad or angry the uglier your face gets ever for someone like me. When that happens ***you'll be stuck with that face for the rest of your life!**** because you've developed those frowning muscles. Those muscles on my forehead are developed because I've frowned so much before. Now I have to TRY to look happy even when I am. Thats not a good thing because when your trying to find a woman/man it really makes a difference to the other person, when she/he looks at you..!


----------



## Demerzel

I made a group for us LOL 
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/angry-neutral-faces-unite/


----------



## TigerLilyie

People often thinking I'm frowning and I'm in a bad mood. I'm like.."It's just my face!" Then usually afterward I generally get in a bad mood.


----------



## VIncymon

Lesley said:


> Skeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and a big part of it is my eyes.
> 
> I have strabismus (crosseye) and I've had many surgeries to try to correct it. Cosmetically I don't look TOO bad, but unfortunately the doctors were never able to fine-tune my eyes so that they see things as they should. I have double vision if I try to look though both eyes at the same time, like normal people do. Further, those images are misaligned. One is higher than the other like 2 cameras that are not quite pointing at the same spot ("divergent"). At this point, there is no correction for my degree of divergence given my surgical history. But if I were a child now and just beginning treatment, there would be tons of options. The technology just wasn't there 40 years ago like it is today.
> 
> So, I unconsciously adapted to using only one eye at a time, and quickly shifting back and forth in order to simulate normal stereoscopic vision and depth perception. The big problem is that the divergent eye (my right) is very sensitive to bright glaring light, and I squint-- but only that eye. The left eye (the straighter one) isn't so bad unless I look sharply right-- then that one squints to block out confusing double images. I see just fine in terms of visual acuity (20/20). I just see 2 of everything. Thus, I often look angry because I'm squinting and my face might be somewhat "squoonched" because I'm trying to process what I'm seeing.
> 
> The thing is, the times when I'm squoonched up are the times when I'm most intently "focused" (literally and figuratively) on the person or thing that's in front of me... those are the times when you have me so enraptured in your story, or attentive to what you're saying. People take that the wrong way and they think I'm stonewalling or getting angry or something. I think it also sort of repels people, because they see my unintended facial expression and they don't understand that it's because of a vision "problem".
> 
> i have the same problem, i think.
> my eyes tense up when im anxious and they look funny.
> the amount i get laughed at and get bad looks from it is rediculous, it sucks too, cause otherwise... i am a pretty girl.
> it's sorta brutal somedays.
> 
> 
> 
> This reminds me of a girl from high school. She also had that eye problem. Although she didn't appear to have S.A.
> But nevertheless I know the things people said about her.
> 
> Not quite sure what to say but I will tell you this:
> -there are people with the same problem, or worse
> 
> -there *are* people who ignore stuff like that and will not make rude comments.
> 
> In more recent years, I have seen more and more of our capacity not to descriminate physical disabilities.
> 
> I just wish ppl were as reasonable towards S.A.
> People just don't seem to have patience for S.A.ers.
Click to expand...


----------



## MissMay1977

People tell me I need to smile more.


----------



## nicole1234

arntk519 said:


> My mom and friends of mine and family members have been telling me that for years. Sometimes they come up to me and say "are you ok?" and then they tell me I either look like I'm angry or sad.


i get it too and it actually irritates me. im like why do you have to always ask is it the way i look or what? i've just realized though i just tend to tense up my face when anxious and people just pick up , people that are sensitive types (like my family, some strangers even say "SMILE ITS GOOD FOR YOU" im like **** off , i know theyre just trying to be nice. but strangers, its like, if i look mad even though im prob not dont say anything geez.

strangers that have gotten to know me better almost always are shocked i can be such a nice girl when apparently i look like a stuck up *****.


----------



## JS86

JS86 said:


> I used to get the "what's wrong" query a lot, but very rarely get it nowadays. Over the years I have somehow tried to adjust the neutral expression on my face so I am not conveying emotions which I do not hold. I suppose I did it over a period of time by becoming aware of how my face was particularly contorted - for example, particular parts of the face would be strained without me even realising beforehand - and then endeavoured to change that expression on the spot to something less straining.
> 
> I probably do still put on a face from time to time that puts other people off - I do not know anyone who would tell me about things like that - but at least I do not get pity or anything like that now.


Following up on this, as I was preparing to leave the university library today, I noticed my reflection in a mirror and my neutral expression looked ever so subtly angry or stern or whatever expression you want to call it. As I said, it was subtle, but it was noticeable enough. After that point I made a few attempts at changing my expression by contorting my mouth in a different way, but it was hard to keep that up naturally.

It is really annoying to re-discover. I knew it, though. I was told by one person earlier in the year, when showing them a photo with my short hair, compared to my (then current, still current) longer hair, that I looked more approachable with the longer hair. Obviously that implies there is something in my neutral expression at times which is not amenable to sociability. On the bright side, it was only subtle and not so obvious as it would have been a few years ago.


----------



## this portrait

I've noticed that my neutral face looks more like I'm frowning. I also tend to look extremely cautious and defensive. Lately I've been trying to change my facial expression to appear more calm.


----------



## AshleyMarie

I do too.. when I smile and I'm just trying to be nice.... it always seems akward.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

My neutral face looks like I'm sad or depressed. Even when I'm not sad or depressed.

I remember the person who used to cut my hair said to me once, "I thought you were depressed until I heard you speak." Which pretty much describes what people think of me.


----------



## spanky

I guess i look absent/depressed most of a time. And probably that's why i'm truly absent most of a time. When i feel good, my neutral face gets better too.

But i don't give a crap about my neutral face though, as most of people these days have angry faces.


----------



## rdrr

yes it sure does. i really need to learn how to smile because i have no idea how to. every smile i make looks forced when having my photo taken; but i hear it is fine when smiling in normal conversation. but when walking around, ya i have the 'angry face' on.


----------



## ilikebooks

I think so. My face was neutral when I had my drivers' license picture taken, and I look like I'm about to kill someone. I now try to smile a little all the time.


----------



## CandySays

A few people close to me have said they can tell what's on my mind by looking at me. They wish they knew what went on up there...ha. I think the comments are just attributed to my expressiveness when I talk or listen, though.

I digress! As far as the OP...I don't know if I look angry. Probably.


----------



## SourD

My neutral face looks like I'm giving you the death stare. I just want to kill you. and I want to do it in such a psychotic, insane way. Like, scratching your face until you bleed to death. It's irritating, my family is constantly thinking I'm a horrible bitter little b**** because if I'm not smiling, I look angry. and what is there to smile about? Why can't I be beautiful lol


----------



## Shooterrr

My neutral face looks like a combination of sad/confused/mad/serious. People always ask me why I look so angry when I'm really not. It really annoys me because I'm a real nice person whose hardly ever mad but apparently my face can't show that. :|


----------



## whatev133

My facial expression usually looks either dazed or pissed. When I had a job, people would always comment and ask me why i was pissed....making me feel even more awkward.


----------



## Ehm

People tell me I look pissed off all the time, which I find strange. I'm usually sad, happy, or too nervous to feel anything. I very rarely get angry.


----------



## scatterheart

Mine's sad; people always ask what's wrong... -_-"


----------



## contranigma

no, I think it just looks neutral, totally devoid of emotion, like I am a really boring person


----------



## SK7

mine is neutral. it's basically a blank expression. i hate that i wore my neutral face 4 most of the time at school. i'm really not feeling blankness & nothingness most of the time. at least it's summer now. i don't wanna do this again when i go back. my medicine seems 2 be working a little...


----------



## forever_dreamer

AshleyMarie said:


> I do too.. when I smile and I'm just trying to be nice.... it always seems akward.


I do the awkward smile too mostly when I don't really feel like smiling. I definitely think I look mad when I go out except when I'm calm I guess I'll have a neutral face.


----------



## thelonelyloner

Yeah sometimes it feels that way for me. But when you feel good inside, your netural face never looks angry so focus on the inside more than your facial expression


----------



## Desi

My neutral face looks angry too. People ask me ALL the time if I'm angry! Its so annoying. I have a wrinkle on my forehead that makes it worse. My eyebrows don't help either. And Its so hard to smile. I can't do it.


----------



## bluebluesplayer

Yes I look angry. Stiff face, sunglasses, no smile. etc Particularly when I'm at a supermarket at the checkout counter or in the mall. I just accept the fact that I look this way. This reenforces my angry look. I don't bother to change it because I have no idea how to. I wish I could though. I don't want to stand out in a crowd because I look angry.


----------



## PickleNose

Maybe a little. I have no idea, really.


----------



## daydream

I was told by a co-worker that I need to smile more. I've also been told I look really bored when I wasn't feeling that way.


----------



## guitarmatt

I look mad or just kind of odd or awkward. I wish i could just look normal! The sad thing is i believe i am fairly attractive when i am relaxed and notworrying about my facial expression. Im ashAmed of myself cause i know i could be a regular person and be goodwith girls if i wasnt like this.


----------



## KyleThomas

I don't think my neutral face looks angry. I think it looks...well, neutral. It must look a little bit sad/depressed though, because every once in a great while I'll get someone making the "Cheer up!" comment when I'm just standing around minding my own business.

Yeah, because someone making that kind of stupid remark to me is _exactly_ the kind of thing that'll cheer me up, isn't it? Great move, pal!

What do they want me to do? Stand there with a big stupid grin on my face, like an idiot?


----------



## AHolivier

I often get a "smile!", and I usually find my face to really tense up when I'm in public.


----------



## nightrain

I don't look angry, just unhappy.


----------



## DuncanThaw

When I catch a glimpse of myself in the mirror (shudder), I realise that my expression is that of intense discomfort/worry; I am also somewhat terrified, when I try to alter it into something more pleasant, and it's as though it's stuck on that horrible, miserable expression.



wisteria said:


> I often get a "smile!", and I usually find my face to really tense up when I'm in public.


:yes
Me, too -- and sometimes they won't leave me alone until I've smiled satisfactorily for them. Complete strangers! The cheek of these people! _ Go away!_


----------



## Syrena

I look sad, does that count? I feel this makes people not want to approach me cause they think I got problems (which I do, but still).


----------



## imt

Some random lady came to my school last year and spoke about transitioning into college life and going into the "real world". Her entire presentation didn't help any of my fears and I just stood there neutral, contemplating tuition and other things. As I walked out, she told me either, "put a smile on." or "it doesn't hurt to smile", something to that effect. Of course my reaction was, "wtf are you talking about?" Ashamed, I just gave her a nonchalant look and walked away.

On many occasions, people would give me this crap about smiling and cheering up as if I'm suppose to walk around with a Micky Mouse grin on my face. It gets really annoying from time to time. Other times I just don't give a ****. People don't know **** about my life to just jump to conclusions and say **** like "just smile, it'll help?" or "Cheer up" Seriously man, they are not in our shoes.


----------



## Makaveli

guitarmatt said:


> I look mad or just kind of odd or awkward. I wish i could just look normal! The sad thing is i believe i am fairly attractive when i am relaxed and notworrying about my facial expression. Im ashAmed of myself cause i know i could be a regular person and be goodwith girls if i wasnt like this.


I totally relate to all of that. I think my neutral face is ok but my neutral face when I have anxiety or a million thoughts in my head looks very worried and awkward and possibly somewhat angry. I think people can notice it too. Which makes it even worse because I start thinking about it!

I've been told I am attractive but it doesn't to crap all if you are anxious and have inhibitions.

Women love confident men. The times in my life when I was confident I seemed to attract all the right girls. But even then I'd never have the complete confidence to follow through.


----------



## Derekgnr

Yup I look angry and people say I do.


----------



## jer

My expression must be the worst, because when I read about all the others, I see people commenting about it.

In my case I have a combination of pissed off/depressed/ugly expression which is really unpleasant.
Most people I come across are startled by it. The next time they have to deal with me, they do something negative to me.

Long time ago somebody told me,"your demeanour is not going to be liked by anybody".

Even when I am strolling across the aisles at walmart , people coming across towards me, when they see me, suddenly change their expression to WTF and turn right or left to another aisle.
But inside I am going - "pleeeeeease dont do that. I dont mean anything bad to you. pleeeeease dont hurt me".


----------



## odicepaul

I have a sour-puss face as my dear grandma used to say when trying to cheer me up. When I get around people I over compensate and sound and look kind of stupidly nervous and over friendly. Most family and (friend) tell me that some people think I act gay sometimes which frustrates me even more because I’m straight.


----------



## ippa

yes, i look angry, cant make my face show any happy emotions, cant sincerely smile, i remember my ex-gf saying me that i look angry even when i was not saying/doing something.


----------



## virgo chick

wisteria said:


> I often get a "smile!", and I usually find my face to really tense up when I'm in public.


Me too.


----------



## espearite

If everyone's looks could kill, lol.


----------



## Demerzel

We'd be killing machines :lol


----------



## panseybarb

:stuI do smile and even laugh at times but my "normal expression" I have been told is a sad,upset,and even a sour or angry one. People will ask if everything is ok, or tell me to smile "nothing could be that bad". I really am only working or thinking about every day things and don't realize how I come across to others. Now I feel like I have to train my mouth to smile all the time so people don't think I'm angry or unhappy.


----------



## panseybarb

Demerzel said:


> Do u look angry even when u're not? My biggest SA issue is that I look angry all the time so I send the wrong non-verbal messages. When I try to smile I end up looking crazy or looking super angry LOL No matter how much I try to smile it doesn't work. It seems to backfire and get worse when I try smiling. I do ok when smiling for pics but most of the time I tense up around people. I seem to do better in real life around SA people. When I'm genuinely happy I smile w/out realizing it. Does anyone else have issues w/ this? BTW it's not "all in my head". I've had people comment on it.


YES!!!!!!!!!!!!! All of the above.


----------



## JimiPePPeroni

This is definitely with I struggle with day in & day out. I can tell you for a fact that displaying an expression of heavy, furrowed-eyebrows & a constant, consistent, uncontrollable frown will only turn people away from you. I work as a clerk, and there's been times where I have greeted customers politely while they were facing a different direction and even noticed them smile from hearing the (polite) tone in my voice, but when they finally turned to see my expression; automatic (disappointed?) frown, almost mirroring mine... jesus, just thinking about it makes me consider botox, lol. The funny thing is that I actually don't consider myself bad looking, however though, this effects my sociability drastically, and when I say that I mean it is CRITICAL, for I have actually experienced a few moments where in fact these symptoms were not as bad and people would start talking, and even smiling at me! Talk about frustrating, lol.


----------



## ecotec83

Mine looks like a constant frown/serious look, it's no wonder people don't try to talk to me in person.


----------



## IThinkIAmMe

yes, I look angry
my eyebrows just furrow naturally
i don't even realize it most of the time...
it's really bad when i am reading
I had somebody ask me if the book was making me angry once
>:| =my face...kinda...in emoticon form


----------



## oxymoronic89

YESSSSSSSSS

i actually had one man come up to me and say "excuse me miss, but you dropped your smile"

everyone ive ever met has said "before i met you, i thought you were a b*tch" just because i look angry!

it hurts and makes me even MORE self conscious!


----------



## moxosis

I have "angry eyebrows" and everytime I am outside I feel like I fit the description of a criminal or a psycho killer who is quiet and kept for himself.


----------



## kc1895

LOL, the topic on the main page said "Does ur neutral face look..." I was like "angry"??? Exactly! Yes it does, but no I'm not. A lot of us look angry for some reason :-/


----------



## epril

Demerzel said:


> Do u look angry even when u're not? My biggest SA issue is that I look angry all the time so I send the wrong non-verbal messages. When I try to smile I end up looking crazy or looking super angry LOL No matter how much I try to smile it doesn't work. It seems to backfire and get worse when I try smiling. I do ok when smiling for pics but most of the time I tense up around people. I seem to do better in real life around SA people. When I'm genuinely happy I smile w/out realizing it. Does anyone else have issues w/ this? BTW it's not "all in my head". I've had people comment on it.


I think so. Well meaning yet intrusive people tell me to smile. I hate that. I feel calm and content and even happy inside and people still tell me this.

And I also have downward turning lips, and am accused of giving people a "cookie smile" instead of a real smile. Like I'm forcing a smile. Well, first, that's the way my face is shaped, and second, duh, if you tell me to do it, it is forced!


----------



## Demerzel

epril said:


> And I also have downward turning lips, and am accused of giving people a "cookie smile" instead of a real smile. Like I'm forcing a smile. Well, first, that's the way my face is shaped, and second, duh, if you tell me to do it, it is forced!


:lol


----------



## Rixy

I always look depressed apparently. That doesn't surprise me


----------



## dshot02

yeah, i have this problem. didnt know this many people deal with this..i hear it all the time that i look angry or depressed when i am doing ok. I got sick a few years ago and i think that may have changed my face bc of stress but it is sooo frustrating when people point it out to me. when im fine and people say something, then im not happy..its tough for other people to understand i guess. if anyone has any advice, let me know. I am car salesman so i do worry about what i look like to other people, atleast my customers. I dont want to be fake either so its a tough situation, but a serious one i think. i have some pretty big eyebrows, i always thought that was it. lol idk


----------



## Pumpkin Pie

Demerzel said:


> Do u look angry even when u're not? My biggest SA issue is that I look angry all the time so I send the wrong non-verbal messages. When I try to smile I end up looking crazy or looking super angry LOL No matter how much I try to smile it doesn't work. It seems to backfire and get worse when I try smiling. I do ok when smiling for pics but most of the time I tense up around people. I seem to do better in real life around SA people. When I'm genuinely happy I smile w/out realizing it. Does anyone else have issues w/ this? BTW it's not "all in my head". I've had people comment on it.


I appear stuck up, conceited or depressed to people when it's just my normal look. Sometimes, people think I look mean or irritated as well. Actually, I'm just really shy. So, I understand how you feel.


----------



## Emptyheart

People say I look lost in thought at times.
Or I look really hyper and surprised.
I don't see this.


----------



## Darkness

It sucks because it seems most people just completely ignore me because to them I look like a serial killer or a very very angry person. Many people told me in the past,
"Hey man you look like you're about to kill someone"

I don't know why. I mean it's not my fault. My face is just basically an angry looking face. And usually when I'm just walking to my locker I just have a glare on my face. It's a habit. I don't WANT to do that but for some reason I keep doing it.

I think when I was younger I wanted to be more "serious" cause people never took me serious but as I got older and got taller and got much bigger (muscle wise) I think it's pretty bad cause everyone doesn't want to be your friend or think you're too "serious". Man I can't get the best of both worlds

When I was younger, scrawny and always happen - I would be teased, bullied, pushed around, all that crap
As I got older, bigger, taller and just have a more angry face on = people just thinking you're not a good person or whatever

It really sucks....


----------



## allie j

I look really spaced out and/or scared. At least that's what other people say. When I feel neutral and comfortable, people are still always asking me if I'm ok.


----------



## Wrangler

Yeah, and I hate it. I could be in a great mood, but people say I look angry simply due to the fact I'm not smiling.


----------



## ont6

yeah that and that i look tired,strangers console me.


----------



## Josh90

Angry, Sad, Alert, Depressed, Scared.

Take your pick.


----------



## yaso

OMG..Thank God i found this site....this is my problem my whole life....my face is EXPRESSIONLESS...looks serious,,mad or whatever...i can't smile...i tries to force myself but my smile then looks weird and dump....most people don't approche me because of that...what make it worse...i have this problem in my voice tone...my voice tone is expressionless,,,people think that i'm mocking them or acting silly though i don't mean that...if i want to tell a joke or something..it doesn't appear like it's a joke and people take my joke seriously...
also..my face turn red and flushed very easily and that make me embarrassed like hell esp when people point out that why your face is flushed..you are very shy!! it really irritate me..


----------



## Mr Blues

<-- That's my neutral expression. 

I feel stupid smiling for no reason, and it makes me feel vulnerable.


----------



## scribe

Yeah, my neutral face seems to tell people "stay the hell away." I don't realize I'm even doing it. Honestly, I think a lot of of people with SA use this kind of serious face as a shield to prevent people from approaching and talking to them. If no one talks to you, you don't feel as awkward. So these "mean, angry" expressons are your brain's way of coping.


----------



## Chaos Plus

My neutral face is emotionless and I look either depressed or indifferent.


----------



## Creeps McKinster

I've been told my neutral face looks depressed/confused.


----------



## FlufflyPurplePillow

people alway tell me 3 things.

1. i look tired
2. I look mad as hell
3. I look crazy...

and when i smile it makes me look SINISTER and MISCHIEVOUS, EVIL LIKE.....so its a lose lose situation! I think it's my eyebrows they have like a triangle arch....and its nothing i can do about it.


----------



## SusanStorm

Yes,and people often think that I am angry while I am actually happy or just neutral.
I just feel so silly when I am smiling about nothing,but sometimes I notice that a frown automatically comes on my face and I'm not angry at all.It just comes,but when I am aware of it I try to change my facial expression.

I try to look happy when I am,but it's not easy because I don't want to look like I'm crazy or anything.


----------



## Octavian

My facial expression has also the stay away look.


----------



## Raulz0r

My neutral face is bored


----------



## ZRebellion

YES

people have actually told me literally that I looked angry,or very angry one mate once said I looked like I was about to hit someone.

It's already hard enough having to deal with your scr*wed up personality due to SA,now there's something wrong with my face really?
Sometimes I really think I live one f*cked up weird life.


----------



## Zephton

Sometimes I get like this... I kinda squint my eyes a lot when I walk around in public for whatever reason and sometimes people ask me what's wrong. I don't think I look to angry, but just kinda... irritated.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I think there's something underneath everyones "neutral face" if there even is such a thing. I've been told to cheer up, that I look angry, that I look happy. 

I think whatever dominant emotion is present shows through.


----------



## i just want luv

I've been happy or just going through the motions plenty of times and told I look like i'm bout to kill someone.


----------



## george480

When I am on my own or am just with my family, my "neutral face" looks pretty normal (well about as normal as my face can get anyway), but when I am in public around other people I look sad/depressed. I usually don't notice until I see my reflection in something, or occasionally when somebody asks me why I am sad.

To make things worse, I often end up smiling or even laughing when in public because I daydream a lot and I think up funny things in my head. So I either look sad or very happy when in public, and never "normal". Other people must think that I am really creepy or something when they see me.


----------



## johnny93

Raulz0r said:


> My neutral face is bored


:ditto


----------



## WalkingDisaster

My neutral face is a mixture of bored and pi55ed off.


----------



## Hamtown

My neutral face just looks relaxed and uninterested.

I used to squint and frown all the time as if i was deeply thinking or really worried/confused.


----------



## Bacon

Yeah i do look angry cause when im neutral 90 percent chance im angry and have anxiety. My happy face looks "normal" i think lol.


----------



## Snuffy

Mr Blues said:


> I feel stupid smiling for no reason


Heh, heh. Love it. 

I do look pretty stern most of the time, which translates to mean/bitc*y in others' eyes... But smiling when I'm stressed-out is damn hard, and I'm pretty much always stressed about _something_.


----------



## noyadefleur

I get asked by a friend of mine all the time, "Are you mad? You look mad." Usually she asks me this when I'm lost in thought, I was unaware this face looked so b****y. x|


----------



## polardude18

Mine looks sad, people always ask me if I am doing ok all the time.


----------



## carefree

My neutral face is either lost, scared or depressed. Its unfortunate.


----------



## davidigm

I look sad all the time, I have sad eyes and when I smile most of the time it looks totally fake and awkward. I've been told that when I sincerely smile I look great, I guess everyone looks great when we are sincerely happy, unfortunately that doesn't happen to me often.


----------



## Lionking92

i'm told that i look like a total b**** when my head is in the clouds or when i'm very busy. People often don't come up to me thinking im mad then message me on FB and ask why i was so pissed off at Wal-Mart.


----------



## Noll

Yeah, sometimes people ask me if I'm mad or something. :S


----------



## Keenen

Usually i have a half smirk or really serious murder look as my neutral look lol, so i guess sometimes i look mad.


----------



## Euphrosina

I think my face looks more blank, unimpressed... :S


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

My neutral face looks more depressed than anything.


----------



## Cub

Ha, yeah, people constantly ask me if I'm okay and why I'm apparently so pissed off. Yet I'm just fine, or just completely self-focused. Over time this has made me constantly aware of facial positioning and tenseness, which certainly does not prove to assist in overcoming SA...


----------



## jennah

Either angry, depressed, or like I'm lost in my own head (which I often am  ), lol. I think it's one of the biggest reasons that people don't usually approach me.

One of my problems is that my face always reflects what I'm thinking, emotion wise, so if I'm thinking about something that makes me angry, I'll look pissed off. Probably pretty off-putting.


----------



## kate797

Yeah, since highschool everyone thinks I am pissed off based on my face. If you give me something to be happy about, I'll smile.


----------



## LynnNBoys

Yes, people always ask what's wrong, even when I'm in a neutral mood. 

I guess you can get Botox to fix it.


----------



## Charizard

I'm told I look "intense" or "severe" which completely baffles me, because I also have heavy eyelids. You'd think they would contradict.


----------



## flarf

Cub said:


> Ha, yeah, people constantly ask me if I'm okay and why I'm apparently so pissed off. Yet I'm just fine, or just completely self-focused. Over time this has made me constantly aware of facial positioning and tenseness, which certainly does not prove to assist in overcoming SA...


do you ever cycle through different facial expressions while moving through public spaces until you find one that feels "appropriate" and when a different person appears it feels completely wrong again? haha i feel insane sometimes


----------



## sas111

Charizard said:


> I'm told I look "intense" or "severe" which completely baffles me, because I also have heavy eyelids. You'd think they would contradict.


:yes My eyelids droop down, making me look angry, intense, & uhhhm...turned on.


----------



## awkwardly social

Sad, angry, bored, lost, dopey - take a pick. What bothers me is when I leave the house I look fine in the mirror, but my face seems to tense up as soon as I'm around other people. People don't usually comment on it, but it's evident when I see my reflection or from photos taken of me. I look absolutely lifeless inside.


----------



## softshock11

I look like i'm so bored and im plotting a massacre


----------



## scribe

Yeah, I constantly look pissed. I'm trying to work on that, but its not easy to change what you've been doing for years and years now. I think people with SA use this expression as their shield against the world. Like, if someone sees we're very serious, then they won't mess with us.

I remember I was at this wedding reception and this girl at my table kept asking me if I was alright. Apparently she noticed my disgruntled expression. Like I said, I'm working on it, but its kind of like trying to change your posture.


----------



## Pialicious88

ppl usually ask me if im pissed, why am i so agressive, what's wrong with me or w/e, it's f***** annoying, i cant be a sunshine girl 24/7, in reality im a sarcastic jerk but i have to hold back and be nice and cute or else id would end up arguing with ppl all the time. Being nice to people its hard work.


----------



## wilted rose

*Yes!*

Most of my life people would tell me to smile and it would piss me off so much! If I'm comfortable I can smile. It's so very rare though. Cameras terrify me. I've ruined many a picture because I just can't seem to fake a good smile. I wonder if it's a defense mechanism to make us look unapproachable?


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

<--- neutral face.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

I've been told I have that "_Serial Killer_" look.


----------



## Pialicious88

Daniel89 said:


> I've been told I have that "_Serial Killer_" look.


that's hawt


----------



## tinnnk

I'm an RN and at work the other day my coworker told me to rub the spot between my eyebrows and take a deep breath, I must have been having that look, he's always asking me if I'm ok......even when I am.....sometimes I just tell ppl it's my face, I have the same frown lines as my mother did, anyone want to pay for my botox.....LOL.


----------



## Cub

iwearshirts said:


> do you ever cycle through different facial expressions while moving through public spaces until you find one that feels "appropriate" and when a different person appears it feels completely wrong again? haha i feel insane sometimes


Actually that seems about right... so yes. Haha. My face is just usually tense 24/7 in open or public space.


----------



## kilgoretrout

People always ask me if I'm angry or "what's wrong?" even when I'm totally fine. Sadly, it's just the way my face is - my brows are kind of heavy and it makes me look mad all the time. I always have to remember to raise my eyebrows a bit in front of people to look less angry, it sucks. A girl a used to work with once asked me what was wrong because she said I looked like I was going to kill someone. LOL


----------



## mkp1974

I get told I look this way and that way all the time. Most of the time, people say I look angry. In the few jobs I have ever had , this had been a big issue. I'd say most of us who have social anxiety have had this come up. Even when I take a picture of myself, I think , damn this smile looks so fake. There are very few pictures of me that I like. Except for the ones taken after a few drinks. Then I look like the happiest person on the planet. Maybe alcoholism IS the answer after all.


----------



## Slytherclaw

I get this all the time. It's usually when I'm zoning out, and then some random person will be like, "What's wrong? You look pissed." And I'll be like...uh, what...?


----------



## ndh505

My face looks very, very solemn. Can turn very cheerful if I genuinely smile, but there are few things to smile at at school and if I force myself to smile it's so obvious I'm forcing it I usually just don't try deceiving others.


----------



## Mitzy

My neutral face must look miserable, sometimes I think it frightens people haha! I used to get asked all the time at school. then at work " are you ok?" and I would be completely fine at the time. I was sitting at a bus stop once and elderly Italian man came almost dancing down the street, and told me that I needed to smile, that I'd look beautiful if I smiled haha! Also someone I know of who has the same thing was sitting in a cafe with her boyfriend and a couple of friends when a complete stranger walked past the window, looked at her, came in and said " excuse me but I couldn't help noticing how surly your face looked, maybe you should try and look a bit more approachable" You know it's bad when strangers feel compelled to tell you : )


----------



## hyg

Yea, people have commented on it. I used to smile too much when I was nervous, now I have the "angry neutral face" which I've had to break forcibly by being more conscious about it.


----------



## Mitzy

Yeah, I have to make a conscious effort to look happy. So hard though, I always forget, or if I do it too much, I get a twitchy face. Guess my smiley muscles are a bit out of shape!


----------



## Marlon

My eyebrows point somewhat downwards like this:









Yeah, kinda angry


----------



## iwishiwasaway

I was told I look miserable..


----------



## Mitzy

It's kinda rude though. Unless it was someone I was close to, it wouldn't cross my mind to tell someone that they had an awful look on their face, unless I wanted a punch in mine.


----------



## SearchingforMe

I dont know. Ive veen told I look mean and angry but whats weird is that sometimes if a stranger needs helps Im always the one to get asked for help. If I looked angry wouldnt they ask someone else? I personally think I have a I dont give **** face and I like it.


----------



## SearchingforMe

And one of my friends said I looked like brian urlacher.


----------



## mysterioussoul

no, my neutral face look tired or sad so i constantly try to have a smile on.


----------



## BornInTheWrongPlanet

Ospi said:


> Yes it does, everyone always asks me "what is wrong? Why are you not happy?" and I reply with "I am!", and then they say "well tell your face" and then I'm like .
> 
> I usually have to forcibly look happier when I'm just walking around otherwise people think I'm some grumpy ******* when the truth is I am almost always in a very good mood .


AMEN to that! I get asked a lot why I'm sad. I may be having a fantastic day and lost in thoughts and people come and ask that... totally ruins it for me. It's not my fault. :S I'll end up with a sore face if I'm sporting a smile ALL the time.


----------



## PeakOfTheMountain

yes


----------



## stephh

Yes, I am often asked if something is wrong or I am having fun or not (if I'm with people). My mouth curves downwards, I think from years of frowning?, and I HATE the way my profile looks, so I am usually trying to find ways for people to not see me from the side. I normally have my hand up to my face to cover it.

It's recently came to my attention in therapy though, that I am hard to read (my emotions). So I think I hid my emotions with a neutral face/etc while trying to cover up my anxiety, and now I just ended up looking neutral all of the time, even when I'm not.


----------



## HQuirk

i'm the same. I think a lot an apparently i have an angry face. i hate it when people say smile. i do smile but they think that i'm in a mood


----------



## Oobin

It's common enough that there's a comic about it:


----------



## BetaBoy90

I always thought my neutral face is my face at its' most attractive. Maybe people want me to smile because they think it'll be much more attractive to look at, too bad I can't just state to them that this is the best it gets with me.


----------



## complex

I was told I looked pissed yesterday when really I was just being my normal self. It really doesn't help when people make such stupid comments!


----------



## kilgoretrout

Oobin said:


> It's common enough that there's a comic about it:


Haha, I have chronic *****face! Finally, a name to what I have! :b


----------



## StarlightSonic

Yes, I've been told I look miserable/angry all the time.


----------



## Elleire

I think nowadays, I look more bored or spacy than anything else. 

When I was younger, my teachers used to take me into the hallway and ask me what was wrong because I always "look so sad." 

It got annoying after a while because I was never sad. That's just what my face looks like. -_-


----------



## Wall of Red

I have a very miserable angry looking face. I probably should make the effort to smile more but I only like to smile if it come naturally. The last time someone mentioned it was when I was at a strip club some months ago and one of the dancers that came up to talk to me asked if I was annoyed or bored. I assume because I looked angry/depressed.


----------



## EnchantingGhost

My neutral face is just that; completely neutral. It makes it hard for people to know how I'm thinking or feeling.


----------



## Fluffy

Yeah. My sister said her friend wanted to say hi to me, but when she saw me walking, I looked angry.


----------



## sanspants08

I can totally sympathize with just about everyone in this thread. It's a big problem for me too, and the only way I know to combat it is to smile at yourself in a mirror. Seriously though, your facial muscles have memory--and if you smile more, your face will begin to look less neutral. 

Also, keeping your voice sounding friendly can help redirect those who might criticize you.


----------



## shelbyday

OMG, I'm so glad to finally hear that someone else has this issue! I've had a lifetime of ppl asking me "what's wrong? are you ok? You look so sad/pissed". Even when i consciously put effort into remembering to smile, I still get these comments. I know for a fact that it keeps ppl from approaching me, because i've had friends reveal to me that before they knew me, they always thought I was mean or stuck up because I look pissed all the time. 

it's incredibly frustrating because no one is going to talk to me when I have a face that says "leave me alone"!


----------



## natedawggg

I have a neutral facial expression, people think im not listening or paying attention to when they talk when really i am tryin to but i focus too much on noticing the uncomfortableness in the situation. i also have a hard time showing emotions, i feel like im an actor or some ****, haha **** sucks!


----------



## meganmila

My natural face looks sad and depressed. People have said "smile its good for you", "are you ok?" And people even asked why do I look sad all the time...it's like okk how am I supposed to respond to that. Ugh, it just sucks. I can also come off as looking bored. I guess I should smile like allll the time hah!


----------



## Ballerina

I perpetually 'suck' my nose in (thus contracting further muscles and increasing anxiety ahaha) because of its size and a firm grimace, like in my photos, makes it easier. I always look really unapproachable and all like


----------



## Eski

I have a neutral happy sort of look but put on an angry look all the time so people wont talk to me, abit like that picture ballerina posted lol.


----------



## flykiwi

i work as a cashier at a big retail store. i see about 500 or so people everyday. when that many people constantly tell you to "smile, you should be happy" "whats wrong?" "you look happy to be alive*sarcasm*" (i really did get this one)"you hate your job dont you?" "why so sad?" "are you okay honny?" "your mad huh?"
its enough to make me scream at them all im fricken FINE.
no really though. i dont hate my job and im not sad. or mad.
mosttimes im just neutral. just conecntrating. just tired.
but people staring at me deosnt help.
people just oggle at you while your ringing up the items. they watch you do it. like its some amazing feat. hasnt anyone ever told you that staring is rude? so if i look like im mad..its because im paranoid and your STARING at me. its true. watch this at a store sometime. cant people look somewhere else? and then they tell me i look "sad". hmm... and the people who try to look at my eyes and my face and just stare at me. sometimes i look back at their eyes and then theyll suddenly look away. after having them glued on me for like a whole 3 minutes. maybe this is why social anxiety and
retail dont mix. maybe i need to find another job where people dont emphasize smiling every second of the day. im a friendly person but im still human. give me a break.
sorry for venting. this hit a nerve with me.


----------



## RetroDoll

neutral face looks like every other face


----------



## decadeAndAHalfOfSA

Yep


----------



## Conquistador954

I'm constantly hearing "smile, it could be worse", "is she giving you a hard time?", "gee don't look TOO happy", etc. I've been told stuff like this even when i'm making it a point to smile that day! I suddenly find myself feeling self-conscious and worried the rest of the day. I hate it, absolutely hate it.


----------



## bookworm7

It's not all in your head. I do this too. I'm a teacher and I had an evaluator comment that I looked angry as I was teaching even though I wasn't saying angry things and did a good job teaching. He said it was almost like if he muted the volume on my voice and just watched my body language, I looked really angry (even though I wasn't). I didn't realize I had SA at the time and just felt awful, like I sucked as a teacher.


----------



## cafune

With people that I know really well, or see all the time, I plaster on a happy neutral face. But if it's on the bus, and I don't know the people there, it morphs into a soft scowl or a grimace. I just look down. Whatever, I don't need to act all happy on the bus because I couldn't care less about what strangers think of me.


----------



## MessEffect

Bored, pissed off, disinterested. I feel like my neutral face says, "there's nothing here and never will be." Fortunately, that's not _always_ how I'm feeling on the inside.


----------



## bookworm7

I have issues with this. It's not "all in your head," it's a chemical imbalance. I've seen cameo pictures of me where I look totally pissed off, even though I didn't think I was. Then I get teased by someone about how angry I look, and I feel way mad inside. Not really just at the joke (I literally can't just "take a joke"), but I feel angry because I feel guilty for looking so mad all the time. I feel your pain.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Yeah. people tell me that I need to smile or that I look mean or depressed.


----------



## kunak

Lol when I feel fine people tell me im depressed. Kind of annoying but funny at the same time I think.


----------



## Xande

Yup, my neutral face looks angry/sad. Always got picked on and made fun of for it in high school. 

I've worked on it though and am able to change it a bit, so I don't look upset when people approach me.


----------



## kangarabbit

Yeah, my neutral face looks sad. Plenty of people have asked me what's wrong or tell me to smile more. It's rather frustrating. :/ Most of the time I can't even tell if I'm smiling or not.


----------



## crystaltears

My face looks sad, someone asked if I was crying but I wasn't even sad.


----------



## keyla965

i get those "are you okay's" alot so i think tha my neutral face is angrey lol, its either that or a sad face. I hate it when ppl ask me ok lol its so weird. im not crying or anything so why are you asking me that.


----------



## Mae West

Yes!!! Or sad and I'm actually a happy person. I've realized I really need to "ham it up" in order to appear the least bit happy. How exhausting!


----------



## xTaylor

Yes, My neutral face always looks pissed off.
People would come up to me on one of my good days, and say wow whats wrong? When i would feel completely fine or happy.


----------



## Freiheit

My default face looks like I'm about to kill someone. Doesn't help much in social settings.


----------



## lupusrex

This has always been true for me. Fear tension, but I also have a heavy brow.

Looks like a lot of us have this issue.


----------



## Jinxx

People say I always look worried, depressed or aggravated even when I'm in a good mood. Its rare that I actually am in a good mood though.


----------



## Sunset in July

brealair said:


> I have this problem too but I get I look "lost/confused" more then "angry"


OMG exactly what happens to me


----------



## izeoftheworld

Others assume me to be angry, arrogant and unapproachable a lot. There are other factors as well but most of the time it is simply because of my neutral face and me not talking.


----------



## shards of sky

Boy am I glad I found you guys!

I'd been wondering what the heck was wrong with my facial expressions (or lack thereof). People have often commented that I look upset (or tired or angry or sad or <insert negative emotion here>) and/or have told me to smile when in fact I was feeling totally fine. Most times their comments totally surprise me and I think, "What are they on about?"

People say I look angry when I'm just concentrating on what they're saying. At parties I've had friends and/or acquaintances ask me if I was ok and if I was enjoying myself, and when I say I am ok, they'll say, "no, really, you can tell me what's wrong." Another time, I sat next to a lady on a bus and this stranger asked me if I was depressed. She wanted to help me. No joke. And when I was younger my own mother often commented that I should smile more because I looked pissed off.

What annoys me the most is that I'm not even _aware_ that I'm making unapproachable facial expressions. I can't really stop doing something if I'm not even aware I'm doing it! It seems like while I think I have a perfectly calm neutral face on the rest of the world reads my face as a pissed off face. And even now that I realise I'm doing something wrong, I can't exactly go around grinning ear to ear 24/7 because then I'd look like a psycho. I guess it doesn't help that I'm also quiet and shy. It just adds to the whole unfriendly vibe I must be giving off.

Well, at least now I know I'm not alone.


----------



## YomYom

My neutral face supposedly looks like I'm staring people down? Dx


----------



## CaptainRoommate

I apparently look so angry all the time that people have come up to me on really good days and ask me why I look so happy.


----------



## Xlostcausekid13

lol yep. one time in gym class last year 8th grade, we were outside and the teacher asked me to go in to get his walkie talkie off the other teacher. when i got to the other gym teacher he was like "you look miserable" lmfao. idk but when i know people are gonna be looking at me, like when coming in when they are doing stuff, i tense up. but i always try to keep a normal straight face

the face i have on in my pic is pretty much my happy face


----------



## Lucy in the Sky

Yes...I hate people telling me to "smile, it's not that bad"


----------



## FakeFur

My neutral face looks unhappy and depressed. Because I look unhappy and I'm always alone, I feel like people must think I have problems and am antisocial because of them.


----------



## trendyfool

I used to have the worst neutral face. Well, I guess it wasn't really neutral, because I was constantly nervous beyond belief. People would always come up to me and ask me if I was angry--I would do this mad stare off into the distance, without realizing it. Now my neutral face is much better!


----------



## cgj93

yes very. people are usually intimidated by me without knowing that i fear them also. unless stoned, in which case my face is a freakily mixed plate of amusement and slight shock.


----------



## roughh

Before reading some comments on here I would have said that I look angry at all times but I think in my case it's different. I guess I look like a person who thinks of herself as very important and is looking down on people. Strangers have told me to cheer up, but some people I've recently met, after getting to know me a bit told me at first they thought I was b*tchy and stuck-up. Which sucks, because that's the kid of people I hate most.


----------



## rgrwng

my face is not angry, it's just ugly in general. i think it's ugly, and i would not want to date me.

my face looks lazy, and like the "note sure if want" face. minus the makeup


----------



## mystory

my neutral face angers people, my happy face disgusts people, my sad face confuses people, and my tired face makes people suspicious (think I'm up to no good)


----------



## LolaAngelxx

People in the street or shop assistants at the counter always tell me i look sad or miserable or serious or even rude (far from it i'm a really nice person) or told to "smile" it's mostly old men, some younger men, but mostly old and thats the best chat up line they can come up with as an excuse to talk to me but it's true cause i always get people saying the same thing to me and it pisses me off, sometimes i tell them to mind their own buisness as a defensive thing cause i know it's true cause people always say it to me. It's the last thing someone with SA needs people tellng them in the street cause then i become even more self concious about how i put my face and it tenses up more.

I can't look happier cause no one really walks around with a smile on their face they just have happy faces or normal faces but like alot of quiet people my eyes are dead.


----------



## IcoRules

Yes. I've gotten quite a few people telling me I look upset or asking if I'm ok when I'm fine.


----------



## Catnap

Apparently I look sad or bored. This especially comes up with someone is telling me something, so I guess it's my "listening" face, too, lol.


----------



## helena

I always look like a deer in the headlights or a frowner, i've noticed. really hate people saying "cheerup" thing. I'm fine thanks!!! just because i don't grin 24/7. I'm concentrating. I can't help the face i was born with.  jogg on


----------



## glaucousdreamer

My neutral face looks kinda emotionless. Not sad, angry or happy, just.... nothing. People often tell me to show some emotion.


----------



## Olesya

Mine looks either annoyed, angry or scared.


----------



## CityLights89

no, but people have told me I look sad. then that actually makes me sad, because I thought I was looking normal and not like a Debbie Downer.


----------



## jon 29 uk

my neutral face looks unhappy....my happy face looks awkward . o well.


----------



## TheOtherFour

*Sigh...*

No matter how hard I try, my face always looks angry or depressed. It seems very often that people comment on my facial expression. One person even tried to hug me, which was EXTREMELY embarrassing for both of us. Here is my face when I am:
Happy-:no
Surprised-:no
Ecstatic-:no
Sad-:rain


----------



## Opacus

Yes >.<


----------



## Secretly Pretentious

I've been told that I look sad when I'm neutral and angry when I'm sad.


----------



## Lmatic3030

TheOtherFour said:


> No matter how hard I try, my face always looks angry or depressed. It seems very often that people comment on my facial expression. One person even tried to hug me, which was EXTREMELY embarrassing for both of us. Here is my face when I am:
> Happy-:no
> Surprised-:no
> Ecstatic-:no
> Sad-:rain


This


----------



## Zil

Lol yeah I guess... It's even worse when I actually sound pissed off. Then people are like : "Yo your scaring the poor guy!".


Mainly because of my rather frontal nose and my curved eyebrow's.


----------



## intelligentsensory

yes because i am... unless i am next to a hottie


----------



## reliefseeker

yea of course. 
when people see my neutral face, it gives them the impression that i'm mad or "emo" about something and therefore it turned them off.
i'm sure all these wouldn't happen if i look less uglier,


----------



## Huk phin

Yes. I hear it all the time "you look so serious", "why don't you smile". More often than not I am trying to mask my uncomfortability and it is the best I can do.


----------



## Joe

Depressed faces could come across as someone being pissed off, since sad people usually look more angry. But if your smiling then I don't really know. 

But all that depends on how depressed you look really.


----------



## kanra

Yep. I look that way all the time, apparently.


----------



## alissaxvanity

totally
get told this all the time


----------



## Christina123

I have had complaints I looked grumpy and angry when I was just walking around feeling fine. My neutral face is angry apparantly. Working with a therapist on body language:b


----------



## Ojee

I do it on purpose, in order to make myself less approachable. :sus I usually don't know what to do in social situations and I do what I can to avoid them.


----------



## Black Star

I really understand that. lol I get it all the time. Is there something wrong with relaxing my entire face?!? When all the muscles in my face are at neutral, no tension, entirely relaxed, people are like, "OH! MY! GOD!!! DON'T LOOK AT ME IN THAT TONE OF VOICE!!!!!" I'm like, "Umm... What?"

I try to crack a smile but not be laughing at stuff, because then, I also look crazy, too.

I remember walking around in a school hallway, and a couple of girls were talking about me, one said, "This kid's nuts." Her friend said, "Yeah, he's so quiet and unemotional." I pretended not to hear it, as I was listening to my Ipod walking in the hallways. lol But it really hurt. They don't even know me. 

So, I figure, hell, it's their loss; I'm a great guy. They fail at being unique, so it really just sucks for them. 

Stay strong. Kanpai.


----------



## LastHorcrux

Yes. Everyone says so. :|


----------



## lightsout

pretty sure this applies to me. Maybe not "angry" per say, but at least more negative than positive (...has anyone ever actually looked at any face and felt it was feeling a neutral feeling, lol?). Doesn't help that I'm not much of a smile-er, at least on purpose (ie: when I laugh I do, but that's just part of the act of laughing. For pictures I feel awkward smiling & honestly it's been a long while since I remember feeling positive enough that I "couldn't help but smile").


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra

...


----------



## blur2

no..my neutral face is "CONFUSED". I hate it


----------



## J87R

My neutral face uh it's oblivious I guess.. I don't pay attention to anything or anyone. People think I play hard to get.


----------



## dmpj

Yup, people told me i look grumpy. :/


----------



## Nesa

I've been told that my neutral face looks murderous. I've heard kids discussing whether or not I was a serial killer.  And my happy/smiling face, or any face that shows teeth, looks like I'm going to _enjoy_ murdering someone.


----------



## EmptyRoom

Mine always looks sad, even when I'm not


----------



## Bluetiful

I always have this problem and it sucks because I don't mean to look so serious or 'mean'. I wish I could just relax my face. When I was a little girl my face was always serious, even when taking a picture I was constantly told to smile because I didn't want to, or better yet didn't really know how to smile. I have a school picture from when I was in Kindergarten and the photographer forced me to smile and I came out with a pretty awkward smile, cracks me up all the time when I see it 

I think the meds help me ease my tensed facial muscles, I'm taking a natural over the counter , I'm not sure how effective it is. I used to take clonazopam before....


----------



## Meta14

EmptyRoom said:


> Mine always looks sad, even when I'm not


This.
Teachers used to always ask me why I was sad.


----------



## fate77

Yeah, a lot of the time it does. People have either commented that my neutral face looks angry and like a "serial killer"/"school shooter"/etc. or that it looks like the face of a really retarded person, like really dull and simple looking.


----------



## Princess143

My neutral face looks sad, even when im not, and people baby me because of it which just ticks me off and then I tend to look angry so its a no win situation......


----------



## Patriot

My low self esteem urges me to say yes, but no.


----------



## Cyber Lume

I know it used to, but I've been trying to develop a more relaxed countenance. I'm not sure how much progress I've made.


----------



## crystaltears

yes
my neutral face also looks sad which is why people tell me to smile
(I wish I could say **** you! to them) :lol


----------



## MJM58

Not angry. Apparently, my neutral face looks depressed, and I've had people comment on it as well. These two *******s last semester even told me randomly once to "cheer up, buddy" because I always looked depressed. Then, later, they derogatorily asked me if I took antidepressants. I said no (and I actually don't), but I kind of wish I had told them that I used to be very depressed and suicidal and I had to take them. Maybe then they'd feel like a bunch of *******s? Part of me hopes they would've, but part of me has a bad feeling they'd just laugh about it later. It's almost sickening, actually.


----------



## tjames

Apparently my neutral face looks sad or constipated. I can't tell which one. I get a lot of Aww are you ok comments. I am afraid my neutral face scares people off which only makes me more anxious.


----------



## kennyc

My neutral face changes a lot between angry and worried.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

not angry, more depressed. I only smile when I have something to smile about. My hair is dark and lank and my eyes are dark and deep. I have a small mouth and well, tend to give off a vibe of 'I don't want anyone talking to me'. Which is false because I want to be noticed. But it's hard when you're this short person with her arms crossed and head low, lost in your own thoughts. I don't get how others can look happy and open about the world. Those sick b***ards.


----------



## Unexist

im always getting told whats wrong so im going to agree, i probably look more depressed or scared than anything


----------



## engram

my neutral face is something between angry - evil - reserved - depressed

it's caused by everlasting thinking that the vast majority of others is way too stupid and i have to share the same planet with them.


----------



## ohionick

i get that too, it's annoying, i have been called a serial killer, moody, angry even when i am not. I see other people who have the same neutral face and nobody gives them crap for it, actually they're the more popular ones, people should stop being so ignorant and mind their own business


----------



## AnnaM

yup and i think i scare people off


----------



## AnnaM

i think it's because i keep a lot of anger inside, there's a girl in my class who i actually HATE for years now.. being around a person like that for such a long time does these things..


----------



## daundu

I'm told that my neutral face looks like I'm about to cry.


----------



## Red Duke

Yes, it makes people keep away. I think I have slowly (but sub-consciously) developed this face in order to keep people away because I don't like a lot of attention. However, it constantly works against me when I do actually want someone to talk to me.


----------



## chicken

Yes. Makes people assume i want to be left alone.


----------



## Nekomata

I think mine looks sad too xDDD
"smile, you look nice when you smile!"
...Gee, thanks for the compliment =_=
I think it just looks bored or something though xD. Which is how neutral should possibly look I guess x__x I dunno xD


----------



## Luka92

When I was a kid, my neutral face looked very sad. Now it looks kind of intimidating.


----------



## purplerainx3

Yes. Either that or extremely depressed.


----------



## KaliumRookie

.


----------



## Frozen In a StarryVoid

oh my gosh i thought i was the only one going through this. EVERYONE think i am always angry or in a bad mood when i'm not. I really really hate it because i seem so unfriendly  so sad (and its been like this for forever)


----------



## brothersport

Yea, I've been asked 'whats wrong?' 'Why the face?' and 'why do you look like you have an attitude?'. Its so annoying, because I'm don't feel angry, I'm anxious. I especially look this way when I'm the bus, or train. I end up looking like an angry black woman. :|


----------



## Ashley12

Yes! This happens to me all the time. Everyone thinks I look angry or depressed a lot. If I try and smile, it looks and feels really awkward unless I'm genuinely just really really happy. It kind of upsets me when people point it out and I'm not unhappy at all.


----------



## Glacial

Yes, people always assume I am mad, sad or not enjoying myself.


----------



## Hadron92

Hadron said:


> Nah, definitely not angry. I don't think i really show that much emotion to the outside world in fact. I could be happy, sad, in pain, angry etc, but on the outside i look completely and utterly emotionless. There was even a time once whilst playing football when i twisted my ankle quite badly. All i did was sit on the grass and say "i think i'm injured". I swear, my face was completely neutral! Someone on the team even commented and said that "you never show how you feel".
> 
> The most someone could ever get out of me, i think, is a little smile if something really funny was said. But really, that's as far as it goes.


i was 17 when i wrote that...

nowadays i just get told i look pissed off.


----------



## Rossy

Pissed off most likely.


----------



## Stilla

Yep. When I was younger I started to try to look angry on purpose to get people to leave me alone, and then it permanently got stuck like that. :lol


----------



## QuietRed

yes, thats why you just have to smile


----------



## DubnRun

Ive been told i look pissed off all the time (in the past), but now i look normal. Damn I had gooood reason to though!!!! now its just bogstandard emotionless


----------



## Rossificus

Hahaha I used to get asked all the time "why are you so angry", I'm like, "I'm not!!". Quite often my tone of voice is misinterpreted as being angry. I'm not sure why, perhaps I DO sound angry, I just don't mean to... and the funny part is, when people keep on about it, I actually do get angry! I think it's because I have that brow line where if I'm anxious/nervous or deep in thought, I get that crinkle between my eyebrows and my forehead overhangs already.. oh genetics..


----------



## jsemdell

hello this my first post you may excuse my English.. 
i was reading this thread and others for a while hoping to find a solution for my issue or delusion considered to others Ara know really what is my issues I'm kind person and i try so hard to show it for others but most of the time i don't get good result as i expected i like to treat ppl nicely because i know the fact is ppl in return they will treat you nice as well but in some way some how they don't the question is why ?? is it me is something wrong with me i studied my self for along time trying to figure why this happened is it about hate for someone you don't like just because his face ??!!!! is it about racism ?? in my town ppl will not ask you why you sad or angry or why don't you smile because they have own issues i live in third world counters and let me tell you .... what you guys suffer is nothing considered there where i live the moral stranded implement in opposite way from the usual way ...

when i was young i had the stair issue like ppl stair on you for no reason
and its really annoying if its stuck with you for long time and i hate it so bad i felt like a weak unsecured i couldn't live my life normally with friends etc.. because this issue... they forced me to always think who is gonna stair on me next time i could not let it go from my mind when i see ppl in the street walking i notice they don't stair on each other unless if there something worth it but i guess maybe there is something spacial about my appearance that worth to stair ...well you know what i don't want to be spacial any more if i was ... and unfortunately i live in sick social environment or maybe this is how i see things .. Ara know maybe I'm the one who sick person .. i read once here that ppl sometime ask you why you sad or why you angry ?? well if this happened to you will go pray and thank god for that this mean ppl still actually care about you even if they do it to feel good and confront toward you I'm not saying that ppl don't ask me sometime but mostly if they see you upset or sad even that your not its just your neutral face they will take it as a weak point in your personalty and use it against you in your career , relationship .. that's why i said above i live with a sick social environment they don't care about your feeling the only thing they care about that your not given them a wrong message which could affect badly with their Interests or business ...

anyway i some how improved from the stair issues ppl don't stair so much like before maybe i earned too much rage looking face that who ever try to stair i stair back like a dead series looking guy and in second they stop staring and this technic worked with me very well but i found that this solution was a Disaster with girls you see the problem is my faced shaped with years with kinda handsome sad upset looking guy and didn't helped me well to interact with females and i tried to be relax but unfortunately it didn't work so whenever i see girl i get so nervous which this also didn't help either hoping that she will not get irritate from me but no matter what i do its just hopeless sometimes for example in market i could see even when I'm not looking to a girl directly that she is kinda upset from me and this happened a lot so i know the problem is from me but what can i do cant help it i got used the way i look because it helped me a lot so many situation... after while my rage increase more and more so i said with my self duad thats it this is not gonna to work you must do something i start to practice to smile a little bit and chill out trying to not scare the hell of the next girl i see and it wast easy but with time i improved my self but not so much i still suck dealing with girls and girls don't help either i mean most girls looking for this funny cute duad with big smile in his face that no matter what happened will be alwyes nice ... well come on this is not a perfect world you girls also not perfect and most of them don't meet the qualities that they hope to find on guys so plz give us a break ...

i guess what I'm trying to say from my experience ppl always want to communicate with kool guys inside(feelings) and outside(appearance) no matter if you ugly or Handsome ...the one who they can in healthy way express and interact with the social environment that live with it..and i think this is why some ppl stair if they see unusual person by his reaction or looking than what they used to see they also mentally prepare for the right reaction to help them Make it through with less damage as possible but if you a kool guy (feelings) &(appearance) you probably who get the highest score in this race ...
hope that my sharing experience will be useful for others who suffer like me >>>>
peace


----------



## AceEmoKid

wow, the guy above me is long post o.o
Ummm, on the original problem, yes I have the same thing. Whenever I'm walking down the sidewalk to my mum's car when she picks me up afterschool, she makes a face and says "Why do you look so angry? Did something bad happen?" 

Actually, I was just making a blank stare off into space. But multiple times people note my involuntary frown and furrowed eyebrows. I guess I just have one of those faces? Or I concentrate too much....?

I'm trying to smile now when I walk, but it just feels awkward. I'd rather be accidentally frowning than look like a crazy ******* smiling at nothing in particular.


----------



## AngelEyess

Ospi said:


> Yes it does, everyone always asks me "what is wrong? Why are you not happy?" and I reply with "I am!", and then they say "well tell your face" and then I'm like .
> 
> I usually have to forcibly look happier when I'm just walking around otherwise people think I'm some grumpy ******* when the truth is I am almost always in a very good mood .


That totally describes me!!!! lol It really sucks when you have to fake your expressions to show others that you're happy.


----------



## AngelEyess

Rossificus said:


> Hahaha I used to get asked all the time "why are you so angry", I'm like, "I'm not!!". Quite often my tone of voice is misinterpreted as being angry. I'm not sure why, perhaps I DO sound angry, I just don't mean to... and the funny part is, when people keep on about it, I actually do get angry! I think it's because I have that brow line where if I'm anxious/nervous or deep in thought, I get that crinkle between my eyebrows and my forehead overhangs already.. oh genetics..


lol! I can totally relate! I get a crease around my eyebrows which makes me look angry when I'm nervous or tense. I hate when people think I'm angry too..


----------



## AngelEyess

AceEmoKid said:


> wow, the guy above me is long post o.o
> Ummm, on the original problem, yes I have the same thing. Whenever I'm walking down the sidewalk to my mum's car when she picks me up afterschool, she makes a face and says "Why do you look so angry? Did something bad happen?"
> 
> Actually, I was just making a blank stare off into space. But multiple times people note my involuntary frown and furrowed eyebrows. I guess I just have one of those faces? Or I concentrate too much....?
> 
> I'm trying to smile now when I walk, but it just feels awkward. I'd rather be accidentally frowning than look like a crazy ******* smiling at nothing in particular.


I think I have one of those faces too lol.. I would rather not fake a smile and look crazy either but sometimes I do just so that people don't think I'm angry lol. It feels so awkward. lol


----------



## ChangeInProgress

Yes yes a thousand times yes! Constantly people think im mad. Makes me non approachable i guess. I have trouble showing emotion so my face usually tends to stay neutral so it leads to people thinking im always angry at somethin.


----------



## applesauce5482

Yeah I do


----------



## InsideHurt

yessss and It's probably because i'm naturally defensive. i have trust issues from being screwed overr so much I think it causes me to look mad when in reality I don't wanna be judged.


----------



## 50piecesteve

yes i always look pissed


----------



## blc1

Yes, contemptuous even. Constant thinking makes your brow go downward making you look intense and angry.


----------



## Luka92

I look pretty pissed even when I'm not.


----------



## Farideh

Yes. It sucks so much.


----------



## JimPThai

The same with me all my life (I'm 62 now). After I had done a high school play, my mother asked me why I didn’t smile during the curtain call. She said I looked exasperated, but I really thought I was smiling. Just recently a good friend said I gave someone “that face you make when you think you’re smiling.” It's really more of a pained look, for instance, when I thank a waiter for service. I really think I’m being kind, because I am a kind person, but my face doesn’t show it and it puts others off. 



However, when I’m talking to someone I have a silly grin, especially if it’s someone I really would like to like, if you know what I mean. They always say it is such a cute grin and should use it more often. I’ve caught it a mirror before and it is indeed goofy. I can't tell you how many times when I went to bars or clubs, people asked me if anything was wrong or if I was bored, or didn't approach me because they thought I was aloof, snobbish. If I am in a good mood, which I usually am, if I reply with something like “sorry, my face just doesn’t work right,” my silly grin comes out and amuses them, but doesn’t always convince them, if they don't find it cute. In a conversation my expression swings from a deep frown to that huge silly grin, with nothing between. So second by second I look either manic or depressed. 



I tried sales for a while, but a constant smile is required. And when I was diong TV news, a supermarket checker said, “It wouldn’t hurt if you’d smile sometimes.” I checked the tapes and I grimaced when I thought I was smiling, and news has to be very "smiley" you know. The "funny" thing is that I've been a comedy writer and do have a great dry, usually sarcastic, wit, as my few friends acknowledge. I don't know which old lounge comedian first used this retort, but I love it -- Comedian to audience member: "Are you having a good time?" Reply: "Yes, I'm having a great time." Retort: "Well, then tell your face." 


I’ve gotten better over the years, or become resigned to the fact that my face just doesn't know how funny I am. Now that I'm getting old, I think people just attribute it to my age. But now they think my grin is cuter. By the way, I’m now living in Thailand “The Land of Smiles!” I’ve noticed that more people here actually have a frowning neutral expression, but when communicating to someone, a broad grin appears. So my expression seems to me understood more here. I think? Thais would never tell me. Or I don't worry about it after all these years. However, I did Google to find this thread. Hmmm?


----------



## KramersHalfSister

Yep, either angry or disinterested.


----------



## shymandan

Yes I look angry or sad for the most part


----------



## HighHeels

No, I think it looks sad.

If I had £1 for every "cheer up, it might never happen" comment from strangers, I'd have at least... twenty quid.


----------



## twisterella

Yeah, the shape of my eyebrows makes my neutral face look very angry. I got teased about that a lot when I was younger, so I have bangs now to make it less noticeable (and because I look better in it).


----------



## gaucherie

Yeah. It makes people afraid to talk to me. My own mom told me I look mean.


----------



## balstyrka

Yeah. Not angry as much as bored/sad. Also I've heard people in the street saying "what a snob" about me. lol though I guess it's better that way. I'd rather them think I'm a snob than realize I'm scared of them.


----------



## ourwater

My nose is swollen. It's difficult to tell. Tired is how I look in a neutral expression.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

I don't look angry, I look like I'm scared to death even when I could be looking at something, like, idk a leaf.


----------



## AnxietyGirlx

I surely look angry. I've got a cute little frown line!


----------



## JenN2791

pupper said:


> yes! I'm glad I'm not the only one, at least once a week a complete stranger will say "smile, it's not that bad", "you know it's not against the law to smile", or "what's wrong?!". It always happens when I least expect it to (buying something at the mall, eating a meal, talking to a customer at work) and it just makes me sad because I think I'm having a good time going about my business while the rest of the world is thinking "why is that girl so angry?!".


Heh reminds me of when I went to the beach 2-3 wks ago. This guy was all "Hey I think you lost your smile!" And his friend said "Nvm I found it for you!"

... wasn't sure if that was meant to be some weird pickup line, but now that I think about it, I guess it was meant to say I looked awfully angry (when I wasn't).


----------



## Lila11

Some Russian Guy said:


> my neutral face looks angry
> because I am angry most of the time
> even during those times when I'm not angry inside, I sense that my face still looks angry
> coz my life is pure ****
> there's nothing in my life to smile about
> 
> I only genuinely smile when around one person
> my psych
> but when I see that other people stare at me, I might give them mean look.
> meaning: "what a **** are you looking at!?"


Lol This is ****ing funny!


----------



## likeARTcldsveaWRETCHlkeme

lol this thread. yes my default face is "tired" "bored" "pissed off" "impatient" even if in my head im singing you are my sunshine my only sunshine you make me happyyyyy when skies are gray, i could get told that i look pissed off, which would actually piss me off for a second lol. 

basically it makes me hate my face. and wish that i just looked naturally happy and approachable.


----------



## marokji

I never knew that i look angry until one of my friends told me so. I'm not the kind that can make friends easily, but i used to have a friend in 11th grade (we had an argument and don't talk anymore), he told me that when he first met me, he didn't really want to be myfriend cus i looked like i was about to bash his head. 

One time, i was just sitting in class thinking about random things, then the teacher came up to me and asked if i was ok and is something bothering me. Isaid no, i'm good, why? and he said that i just look "a bit upset".


----------



## NoHeart

Mine looks rather bored ;o


----------



## ShouNagatsuki

Mine looks like the face of a bored old fat cat.


----------



## Switchsky

People always say i look like i have an attitude problem, my eye lids kinda sag down, and i have a permanent frown if i don't consciously try to smile a bit.

My mouth split at the edges every winter, and i got like a 1cm wound a few winters ago, so the scarring which is unnoticeable forces a frown if i don't smile..


----------



## Noca

I was shopping with my friend today and she said I looked pissed or annoyed, when in reality, I was just content and completely chill. I had to reassure her that. I guess I can come off that way to people =/


----------



## Ardi

No.


----------



## won

Mine looks very calm and sad.
Though some others say I look angry. I think that's common. haha


----------



## kj87

Demerzel said:


> Do u look angry even when u're not? My biggest SA issue is that I look angry all the time so I send the wrong non-verbal messages. When I try to smile I end up looking crazy or looking super angry LOL No matter how much I try to smile it doesn't work. It seems to backfire and get worse when I try smiling. I do ok when smiling for pics but most of the time I tense up around people. I seem to do better in real life around SA people. When I'm genuinely happy I smile w/out realizing it. Does anyone else have issues w/ this? BTW it's not "all in my head". I've had people comment on it.


Go to the mirror right now. Look in it, and slightly squint your eyes (squint with cheek muscles not your eye lids).

You're welcome


----------



## Demerzel

kj87 said:


> Go to the mirror right now. Look in it, and slightly squint your eyes (squint with cheek muscles not your eye lids).
> 
> You're welcome


Wow, thanks. I never thought of that... :troll


----------



## kj87

Demerzel said:


> Wow, thanks. I never thought of that... :troll


no problem


----------



## 0589471

Apparently people have said I look "spacey" when my face is at rest. Even if I'm not day-dreaming; I feel like that's a bad thing xD


----------



## Mourn4UrSelf

Mine looks rather sad/depressed.

I'm assuming this because I often have people who come up and ask me "Are you okay?". Ugh!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Oh yes, I look angry and serious as ****. I'm pretty sure some people find it slightly intimidating. I really wish I could make my neutral face more.... well neutral.


----------



## viper0603

Everyone at work always always asks me "what's your problem?" or "why are you so angry?" even though I'm fine. Which never fails to irritate me, and makes me legitimately angry....... and the someone else walks past and says the same thing.


----------



## Jllbtvs

Yes actually I can tend to look sad, or lost, or mad or like I am going to beat someone up I think its a defense but who knows...maybe its just 'my face' .


----------



## yadx

LOL yes, always look angry in pictures nd stuff as well. I think most people are scared of me these days.


----------



## Ferduun

Yes, I look quite angered when I'm "neutral". My grandma used to ask me if I was angry.. 
The fact I've to narrow my eyes to see at long distances doesn't help either... xD


----------



## sam1988

*Yes!*

Yes! I really hate that about me. No matter what, I can never smile. People have pointed it out. My professor had pointed it out infront of the whole class. Its really embarrassing sometimes. What I really hate though is that my face stays pretty neutral during pictures or even a video recording. It's the reason I hate pictures, and when I see a camera, I run! Not only the fact that pictures are being taken make me anxious, but also knowing how my face would turn out. It's something I really would like to solve if anyone has any tips. I want to be more expressive. I can never smile at anyone in person either unless I know them pretty well.


----------



## sh13

Yeah, people use to come up to me and ask me why I look so mad even though I am not.


----------



## lockS

Yes, I always get that. ´Why do you look so mad? Is something wrong?' I guess it's a bad first impression I give...


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Yes, and when I smile I look really creepy.


----------



## Malek

Yeah I get told that I look serious quite often. Even though it's my neutral face. Sometimes if they ever catch me smile once they make a deal out of it as if they've found a four-leaf clover or something, pfft.


----------



## hellopandora

My boyfriend told me that all day today while we were with his family, I looked as though I really didn't want to be there. He said I looked angry the whole day, like I was sad or disappointed with everything.

This was quite a shock to hear! Ironically, today was the first day in a while that I didn't feel very much social anxiety. I was calm, happy, interested in what people were talking about, and just generally just felt good about my day. My back usually hurts (I have problems with restricted ribs causing a lot of pain), but I only had a bit of stiffness and no real pain (rare).

I was actually thinking earlier how wonderful it feels to be having such a relaxed day where I feel comfortable just being myself and living in the moment. 

Now all I can think about is -- Is this how people see me??
Wow, I didn't think I would feel this depressed.


----------



## More Dopamine

Yes. It's definitely something I need to work on. Although, it's not really something that's easy to "fix". Not a great way to make first impressions, that's for sure.


----------



## pati

My face naturally looks sad. It's unfortunate.


----------



## CoolRanch

Apparently I always look mad at the world. I can't count how many times I've gotten the "what's wrong with you?". It's weird. I'm usually not mad, glad or anything. I'm sort of neutral. I used to be in the military so that might be where I learned it.


----------



## brimariee

Yes! I always get the "what's wrong??" And then I look puzzled like "nooothiiiing, just kinda sitting here" lol


----------



## racer

I have a very angry neutral face, I really found out about this when I got my drivers licence updated with a new pic..... Man I look like im going to kill someone, I look so scary in that pic. I never knew how bad it was till i saw it. 
I also know why everyone shorter then me seams to be intimidated by me.
In collage it really pissed me of how there was 2 guys in my class that would be like "man, Why are you so pissed?" no matter where we were. I found the more people around the more pissed off I look.


----------



## Chirp

I pretty much always look unimpressed or angry. I constantly have to remind people that I'm not mad at them or sad, that's just how my face looks if I'm not smiling.


----------



## Cronos

Yeah, I get told I look angry/sad. It makes THAT much harder to socialize.


----------



## crazaylulu

Yes. GAHH I hate it. It's just my anxiety creeping up on my face. When I go out my face tends to scrunch up ... I kind of get angry subconsciously because I don't want to talk to people/look them in the eyes because it's hard for me to talk to them... It's almost like a defense mechanism.


----------



## Monotony

So it seems, I wonder how people would react if they saw my actual angry face.


----------



## Chelse

I look pissed off all the time. Then people tell me to smile. Like I'm gonna smile by myself or at randoms? I may be crazy, but I try and avoid looking like it in public.


----------



## JamesM2

Yes, my facial muscles seem to tense up when I'm around others - I always look either sad or angry when I'm just feeling neutral, and I find it impossible to smile properly as well. It's so annoying when people say something like "are you OK?" or "smile!" as though I'm supposed to just walk around all the time with a big goofy smile on my face. One of the many reasons I hate socialising is how exhausting it is to spend the whole time constantly forcing a smile just to appease everyone else around me and stop them from saying such things.


----------



## Twinkiesex

No, I'm the complete opposite. I'm very innocent and naive looking. So people either think they can take advantage of me or that I'm open to conversation, then they strike up a conversation with me and realize I'm weird as ****. 

It sucks balls.


----------



## Zaidi

Just because i am gross-looking they say that i look like a certified child molester :/


----------



## pink28

Omg this thread helped cheer me up. I have the angry look too and get the same comments!!! haha


----------



## Fledgling

People bring this up to me. I guess it must be that bad because it reaches a point where they just have to ask if I hate them.


----------



## anonomousey

Yeah, I tend to look really unapproachable. I think when you're quiet and stare a lot it can either come across as angry or stuck up. Even when you feel the opposite of the two. Yeah it's annoying.


----------



## ForBrighterDays

My neutral face is this:


----------



## Rainbat

Big time. Perfect example of it in my profile.


----------



## maistorabs

My neutral face looks angry, and its mainly because of my eyebrows, they are like a downgoing V... I dont like it when people wanna come over and talk to me, and they think im angry, but im perfectly normal... Its hard for me to look symphathetic to people, because nobody likes a frowning guy. But am gonna work hard and follow my goals in life, doesnt matter what other people think in this fake world. PS: I want to grow a beard, but my body is quite not yet ready


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Yes! Especially if it's really bright out and I squint slightly.. 
I look sooo pissed off! :lol


----------



## vancouver

Yup


----------



## cozynights

People tell me I look angry and distant and when I see pictures of myself with a normal face I see what they mean lol


----------



## Sabreena

Yeah. I often get people asking "Are you okay?" or something of the sort


----------



## Starss

People always say I look mad all the time and tell me to smile. I'm like that's just how I look and I hate when people tell other people to smile.


----------



## xjax

I don't know if I look angry, but everyone tells me I look very serious all the time. I wish I knew how to change it. I can't help what I look like when I'm not doing anything... :stu

But you know people would think it was just as weird if we walked around smiling constantly.


----------



## tronjheim

No, mine looks calm and reserved. I hate it.


----------



## VanGogh

Demerzel said:


> Do u look angry even when u're not? My biggest SA issue is that I look angry all the time so I send the wrong non-verbal messages. When I try to smile I end up looking crazy or looking super angry LOL No matter how much I try to smile it doesn't work. It seems to backfire and get worse when I try smiling. I do ok when smiling for pics but most of the time I tense up around people. I seem to do better in real life around SA people. When I'm genuinely happy I smile w/out realizing it. Does anyone else have issues w/ this? BTW it's not "all in my head". I've had people comment on it.


I believe so. The look people see isn't totally angry but does have an air of "don't talk to me". It happens most when I'm dwelling in my own thoughts even when people are around.


----------



## Leon Inferno

nightwalker said:


> yes  people keep wondering why i'm so angry all the time but im just like wtf im not!


 yes me too but sometimes they ask me if am sick because I have those lines like ITACHI UCHIHA damnnn!! lol ...


----------



## casteez907

yup.


----------



## krazzy

Yes I to allways look angry. People think I'm a mean nasty dude. If I smile I look scary. 

So yeah I totally know what your saying.

At one time I use to grow massive beards to cover as much of my face as I could. But now days most jods don't allow it. Anyway I honestly had better results from people then.

For me having a really thick mustache helped if you can get away with it. But its harder to eat and drink without staining it.

Now days people try to avoid me thinking I must be angry. And I kinda like it that way. 
If there's nobody around then I don't have to worry about whether or not to trust them.


----------



## blu xo

Lol. When I'm reading or just trying to concentrate, I have a slightly angry look, at least that's what my sister tells me. 

Anyway, people used to tell me, a lot actually, that I seemed mad/sad and since I just tried to change that and smile more. I don't get that anymore.


----------



## Road

JamesM2 said:


> Yes, my facial muscles seem to tense up when I'm around others - I always look either sad or angry when I'm just feeling neutral, and I find it impossible to smile properly as well. It's so annoying when people say something like "are you OK?" or "smile!" as though I'm supposed to just walk around all the time with a big goofy smile on my face. One of the many reasons I hate socialising is how exhausting it is to spend the whole time constantly forcing a smile just to appease everyone else around me and stop them from saying such things.


Yeah, pretty much this. People tell me I look nonchalant or like I'm sad or something so I end up putting on this uncomfortable tense smile that just makes me look even more nervous.

I don't understand why they would tell someone who is obviously nervous that their natural facial expression looks weird. :no


----------



## calichick

what bothers me most is that yes, I have what is called a b*tch face. I think these faces can be some of the most beautiful. People like Megan Fox or the model in my avatar, they have angry faces just because our features are very strong.

anyways, what bothers me is that I'm also quite shy around men that I like. So, I might say 2 or 3 words to them total over the course of months. I might not even make eye contact with them or rush away like I'm busy with something. People mistaken that as being a snob or what you will.

Put the look on top of the demeanor and I believe I come off as a straight evil person....


----------



## Natsu

VanGogh said:


> I believe so. The look people see isn't totally angry but does have an air of "don't talk to me". It happens most when I'm dwelling in my own thoughts even when people are around.


Exactly! One of my friends told me that before she knew me she thought I was rather aloof and snobby because of how my face looked. 

I wish I had one of those faces that looks happy or at least pleasant all the time.


----------



## pablo123

people always ask me if im angry because i dont talk and im very serious around people but i dont know if my face looks like im angry


----------



## AmandaMarie87

No, but I've been told that I have a poker face (expressionless face).


----------



## sadcat

My neutral expression is very cheery. I try to not let myself look upset in public, and to be honest I'm just more inclined to be happy than anything else. I've had people tell me in the past that I'm "always smiling", which is usually said with bewilderment.


----------



## SilentlySuffering

Yep. I think I have that "don't talk to me" kind of look on my face. My parents even noticed it that when I'm walking in public I seem to become more serious. It's kind of a defense mechanism to cover up how nervous and tense I am inside.


----------



## Moomin22

I get told I look 'lost' all time or im told to 'cheer up love it might not ever happen' is another classic..


----------



## lost91

I used to have a calm/emotionless face back in elementary/middle school. I still had that face in hs but started to look mostly angry/sad. Now I look mostly angry or lost in space.


----------



## ladyhagrid

my normal face makes people think im uspet or angry, even when im feeling especially happy! sometimes people call it out and i get really embarrassed. last week my teacher pulled me aside after class to ask me if something bad had happened recently but i wasnt actually sad it was just my normal expression!! the worst part is people usually dont believe me when i say nothings wrong -_-


----------



## coffeeandflowers

I guess it does. Twice this week coworkers asked me if I was okay or if I was angry, haha. Gosh, that was awkward.


----------



## Malek

"Why you always so serious and sad all the time Mike?"

"I'm not... this is just my... neutral face, I'm also half Asian if that means anything? I honestly don't know, sorry I can't walk around all day with a fake smile."


----------



## Dat Gyul

Why don't you smile? I get that all the time and I'm like eh why? If I don't have a reason to smile I won't.


----------



## PandaBearx

I think I look sad? Just b/c I've had people ask me "what's the matter?" Or ask why I'm sad.


----------



## Keyblade

it does very much for me! i feel i need to move my mouth a lot in order to show a smile :/


----------



## Ayvee

Yes, apparently it does. People have asked me "What's wrong?" or "Why do you look so angry?" when I was perfectly content.


----------



## wolvenlied

Not angry but serious. I get told my neutral face looks really serious. I've had comments too. I was once told my smile was creepy so that's why I try not to smile.


----------



## mightypillow

PandaBearx said:


> I think I look sad? Just b/c I've had people ask me "what's the matter?" Or ask why I'm sad.


Yes, my face is similar. I'll be shopping for food and some random person will tell me not to look so down. I didn't even realize I looked that way. So I wasn't sad before, but now you have made me a little down in the dumps you random person.


----------



## NJada

People have always thought that I'm emotionless. But then sometimes, when I was younger up until somewhere in high school, people would see my face and think I was angry. They would ask, "Are you okay?"

Now they don't ask that anymore. Since I started college, people think I look emotionless, but assume that I'm always happy. People have said, "And then Nicky's here, staring off into space, not a care in the world." I didn't want to burst anyone's bubble at the time by saying, "No, I'm actually mildly depressed right now," because I've been told that my calmness and happiness is infectious.

It's weird, I made a complete switch from making everyone think I'm always angry to thinking I'm always happy, and yet it still is disadvantageous either way. It makes it difficult to talk about how I feel because I don't really want to surprise everyone by telling them about my depression when everyone was so used to thinking I'm such a happy person (not to say I'm never happy, I just seem to have a lot of ups and downs).


----------



## NiteOwl

I freaking WISH I looked angry. At least random people don't usually feel the need to fix angry. I just look sad. I got about a billion hugs at church every Sunday when I went (which is just creepy). I didn't get why people kept hugging me until I gave plasma and the lady tried to comfort me and said I looked like I was about to cry when I gave her my paperwork. The really sad thing is when I was at church I actually tried to act happy...


----------



## squareclaire285

I always look angry too, either that or lost/confused, i try not to but cant help it, it puts people off talking to me or gives them the impression that i don't like them.


----------



## Andreth

I started getting this too, but the weirdest thing is that it only started happening like a year or two ago. BEFORE this time I was able to pretty much smile all the time... in fact a lot of people used to say I would smile for no reason. But then it's like something changed and I started to look really angry with my "neutral" face. And I get that same thing when if I try to smile sometimes it looks more angry or just weird. I have to say it is quite odd that this shift happened since I've had SA for a really long time yet used to be able to have a neutral face that didn't look as angry to people.


----------



## KelsKels

I have been told it does look angry. Idk does my avatar look angry? One of my teachers told me that if I dyed my hair black, Id look really mean.


----------



## SameoldTammie

*Angry face*

Yeah my face doesn't look completely angry but absent. Often I'm not really living in the moment with another person. Which I'm sure isn't the best thing. But I worry a lot and people do not know I am worried and I should tell them I am and just need space. So maybe we just have to let people know were worried and need time to figure things out.


----------



## Starss

Yeah people tell me I look mad all the time


----------



## justanotherbird

People say I always look sad, when in reality I am indifferent.
Most of the time people just reciprocate and give me a dirty face back at me


----------



## SameoldTammie

*Angry face*

You know what happened with me though is that I was staying for a few days at my brothers place and he calls for me to come out and sit with him in his garage. So I go out and sit down with him and he starts rattling off ideas and then takes a break and says to me.. u know tammie.. You have some really stupid looks and u should try practicing your expressions in the mirror and correcting it. Its like saying to someone I do not like the way your brain looks while it is processing information.
If people are going to be brutal just because u make an awkward expression then they probably are not that nice to themselves and they wouldn't make much difference in their own life's let alone someone else's so whatever u do, do not listen to them.


----------



## The Lonely Brain

People tell me all the time I look sad or angry. I'm usually neither, but I don't know how to change my face. I think it's just the way my face is.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

I used to be told that in school.


----------



## elusivecargo

Yes. I once had to sit for a picture for an Id at a place I got a job at. The girl took the picture and said "smile", I did. The picture printed, the girl said ok lets do it again, but "smile" this time. I told her I was smiling. We took the picture again. She said are you angry, I said no?. We tried a third time, I smiled again, not a big toothy grin but what I thought was a natural smile. It just wouldn't happen. What I thought was a natural smile appeared stone faced in the photo. I couldn't understand it, I thought I was smiling.

I remember looking at the picture there was a slight upward curve on my lips, but my eyes were like stone. I could see how that look could be misinterpreted as anger. In the end the girl just said, "I guess your just not a smiler." I remember feeling bad about that interaction, and feeling anxious about interacting with people at this new job.

It felt like I was not fully in control of myself in some way. What I mean by that is, I am in control of my thoughts and feelings; but sometimes it feels like there is a barrier between me and the rest of the world. That may sound a little schizophrenic, but that's not my problem. I just seem to feel disconnected from the world sometimes.


----------



## trs18

Yep. People are always asking me if something is wrong.
Lol I usually scare guys off too. They see me laughing with
my friends, but when I'm alone they are too intimidated.


----------



## ineverwipe

This is me lol. People always think I look angry and sometimes lost lol I hated that! You're not alone


----------



## zzz

ya people always tell me I look angry i have been trying lately when i notice myself doing this face to think of something funny or something i know will make me smile and then i just keep repeating the thought in my head. the thought of a women taking a crap always does the trick for me (it also helps me keep eye contact with them)


----------



## EmptyRoom

My neutral face looks sad.

My lips tend to droop downwards naturally.

So I'd look depressed when I'm inwardly thinking.


----------



## Kohleye

I've been told by a few people I know, that when they'd seen me somewhere around town, they didn't wanna disturb me, since I looked like I was pissed off.. Actually, I'm scared all the time when going somewhere where there's people!!! But better looking angry than scared, I guess. I'm really smiley around people I know though, when not in public, lol.


----------



## Latelymaxie

What if we all got plastic surgery to make us look happy? I wonder if it would change our lives? Specially the people that say they really are actually happy...


----------



## Wirt

Latelymaxie said:


> What if we all got plastic surgery to make us look happy? I wonder if it would change our lives? Specially the people that say they really are actually happy...


the visual in my head of people having plastic surgery to look happy....is horrific

but yea, i can have a pretty angry neutral face. Even in pictures where I'm forcing a smile and i feel like my smile is over the top...then i look at the picture and i'm barely cracking a smile lol


----------



## Raeden

No. But I've been told to stop being so serious or to lighten up when I felt just fine.


----------



## Multiplicity

In high school, I was told that I always looked angry and that I was not a very approachable person. I guess that is still true today. I got picked on as a kid, and my neutral behavior changed accordingly.


----------



## corbeaublanc

I get questioned a lot..


----------



## Gabriele

my neutral face looks sad, maybe angry too.
Someone told me last time, when he met me first time, he thouthg i hated him... but i didint!


----------



## Gabriele

my neutral face looks sad, maybe angry too.
Someone told me last time, when he met me first time, he thouthg i hated him... but i didint!


----------



## GoodInnerLife

*Subtle Cues*

Just joined.

Amazing to read 4 years of comment mirroring my own experiences!

I also have gotten feedback on appearance that covers the gamut:
1. Look Lost/Confused
2. Look Sad
3. Look Angry

These comments were totally disconnected from my inner states at time. I was:
1. Thinking
2. Depressed
3. Scared
4. Happy (!)
5. Calm / content

There were times I"ve been able to avoided this response:
1. When listening intently to speaker
2. When very socially extroverted and engaged conversing, smiling 
3. When actually overtly angry! The emotion and the face match!

Social Cost:
1. I avoid social contact.
2. I've received a lot of indirect and very upsetting projections from others when my face is blank. These are too upsetting to quote here. These comments were much in line with the feelings, fears, demons the speaker had. and totally disconnected from my own persona. 
3. Social discourse involves a higher level of put-downs and negations than I count from same sources when talking with others.

Some subtle visual cues that I present that contribute to all of the above:
1. Stooped shoulders
2. Asymmetric face (jaw slightly to one side)
3. Bags under eyes
4. Have to watch leaving my mouth open (tough when dealing with sinus blockages)

Wish I could fix my physical presentation more. Would really help lighten up on the depression and social avoidance!


----------



## The Misery Chick

I usually look hostile or depressed. At least, that's what people have told me.


----------



## jc90

People have told me I should smile more. I smiled a LOT as a kid, not so much as an adult.


----------



## Lincolnradiocat

This gets annoying for me. I either look tired when I'm not, pissed off when I'm not, or bored when I'm not. It has led to an epidemic of self consciousness that I'm unraveling through CBT and other methods. 

But it does have a good side. I tend to intimidate people I would like intimidated!


----------



## regan36

I am told that I look cold, serious, sad or angry, even if I am happy. It can really piss me off, because it works for me like an auto-suggestion. When they say this to me, it REALLY makes me feel cold, serious, sad and angry. People can be really short-sighted sometimes.


----------



## theCARS1979

yes i guess i was told that a couple times but okay I want to keep a straight face. I dont like to smile at others unless i laugh


----------



## reliefseeker

My neutral face is like a facial expression of someone who just cried lol. 
Others have told me that i look stern, stress up, worried or sad, even when i don't frown or smile.
Guess that's the drawback of looking ugly then haha. No matter how much i try to put up a normal look, others can easily see through my inner-emotions just from the way i look. 

It's like i almost need to put up a smile all the time just to look decent to others, otherwise some people will find me very unsightly.


----------



## mcgilicutty

My neutral face definitely looks mad, sad or distressed. Sometimes I can control those muscles without a lot of concentration and sometimes not.


----------



## JadedJade

My natural expression looks frustrated, sad, depressed and am always asked, "what's wrong?" And I think and sometimes reply with, "what isn't wrong with me?"


----------



## mcgilicutty

GoodInnerlife,

Welcome to SAS. 

When you said that about your jaw, I didn't know if you meant that its asymmetrical from birth or not. I once noticed that one side of a friend's face was noticeably larger than the other side. Then I was talking with my dentist about teeth grinding and he said that people who grind or jaw clench usually do it more on one side than the other and some people do it a lot more on one side. I told him that I wondered if that might be my friends issue because I had noticed him clenching his jaw quite a bit. The dentist said he had definitely seen that. I told my friend what the dentist said and my friend reduced his clenching and now his face is more symmetrical.

Best to ya.


----------



## DementedFuschia

For some reason people always ask me if I'm upset..my mind is usually just elsewhere so I think I tend to look like I'm frustrated


----------



## Kimonosan

I always get told that I look sad especially when I am just thinking about something. It is really annoying because then people try to "cheer you up" which usually only makes you feel anxious about what you are doing wrong that would give them reason to do that.


----------



## Noll

i've been told i look either angry, sad or tired. that's when i don't think about my facial expression. when i do think about it i try to look more kind, but i always forget to think about it...


----------



## mirabellabeauties

no friends . My natural face does not look like angry because i use the natural mineral makeup from mirabellabeauty.


----------



## monstercorp

Yes, I have a face that looks angry all the time so I do get all those "why are you angry" comments all the time and it's not like I can do something about it, I don't laugh that often and when I do my face starts to look like the Joker from Batman. It's a real pain in the ***.


----------



## whythis94

I look a bit angry and scared when im relaxed in the face. People often ask if i'm alright at work but that is just how i look...it's getting pretty annoying tbh. Sometimes i'm trying to look happy and maybe smile a little, but it feels so wrong and unnatural (that is if i don't happend to be in a good mood).


----------



## Greenleaf62

My neutral face looks sad. I've had people ask me stuff like "What's wrong?" or "Why are you sad?" SO many times and I hate it. I also think that my neutral face is rather blank because I don't smile much.


----------



## AxeDroid

Yes, I was told alot " Why are you angry?" and I would be "i'm not" but now I finally understood why I started doing that. I now wear shades to avoid eye contact at all times.


----------



## TheDaffodil

Mine looks like something is wrong, but not like I'm angry. It's just a look that people respond to with "What's wrong?" Haha.


----------



## R4ndom

Ya I'd say angry but faking a smile pisses me off more than anything


----------



## denfer

I have this but i look sad all the time. could it be from depression?


----------



## BlueBerryKiss19

Some people say my neutral face is sad or confused and others say I look snobby or "mean girl"


----------



## jcmp7754

well nobody has ever told me that it does, but I tend to think so.


----------



## MissyH

My neutral face is a b****y face. lol


----------



## theCARS1979

Yes, I think it does, or been told this , but what can I do ?


----------



## HanSolo

Yeah I know a girl that tends to look upset or mad, so me being a loser, I assume she's mad at me or sick of me, etc....


----------



## Letmebe

Yes, and smiling hurts and looks odd.


----------



## Sweet Heart

Mine does, I just discovered this though. All the years I always though I was ugly or looked depressed, but nope. People just found it difficult to approach me because I have my moms extremely stern face. 
Just gotta figure out how to overcome that now.. lol.


----------



## Kip92

I'm like this :3 all the time... I always have a silly smile on my face


----------



## vanilla90

Yes, but I look kinda goofy when I smile so it's tough decision on what face I should pull haha


----------



## steve1990

I have had people ask me, why I looked so mad, ever since middle school. at that time I thought that it was natural, I didn't know what social anxiety was until after I graduated high school. I've will always have this problem, I wont change my facial expression, just because people think I should.


----------



## One Man Band

Neutral Face: Angry
Happy Face: Creepy

I just can't ****ing win!


----------



## SapphireMeadow

I've had people say I looked mad too even though I wasn't :/ I've also had people tell me I looked snobby or like I was guilty of something too though lol A lot of people have problems with facial expressions though, otherwise they wouldn't have had a whole modern family episode about it. Every time someone talked about the neighbor dying Clair would do this creepy smile thing and people where like "are you... smiling about it? What's wrong with you?" It was funny


----------



## Inferno Flames

nightwalker said:


> yes  people keep wondering why i'm so angry all the time but im just like wtf im not!


 me too :hahabut sometimes i look lost too :sus


----------



## xRoh

Mine looks bemused.


----------



## c224

Yep. That or sad. People sometimes ask me if I'm alright even if I'm having the best day. I believe some people have called it "*****y Resting Face". There's a funny video about it on youtube actually


----------



## Tokztero

One Man Band said:


> Neutral Face: Angry
> Happy Face: Creepy
> 
> I just can't ****ing win!


Me too.


----------



## Justlittleme

not really but i feel bad for ppl who deal with that shiz


----------



## redblurr

My neutral face looks aloof/unapproachable.


----------



## error404

I always have my brow furrowed so people tend to think I'm concerned or irritated or sad but I just pull that face when I'm thinking...so, all the time.


----------



## fluorescent

Yes, it does.
Some people give me dirty looks and others I've
never even communicated with in my life "hate me"
One time I was walking to class and a boy pointed at me saying to his friend "that girl scares me"


----------



## AussiePea

On Saturday evening alone I had to use the line "I am happy on the inside" 4 times and explain my BRF (*****y resting face) syndrome.


----------



## HanSolo

I probaly looks sad with my lips that drop down like a frown


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Yeah, kinda. Mainly when it's sunny outside, and I'm outside. I squint a lot. I should probably get a pair of sunglasses, but can't wear sunglasses at school.

Stupid, pathetic school.


----------



## Steve French

I'm sure my neutral face looks fine. It's the attempted forced neutral face when experiencing anxiety that probably looks quite off.


----------



## tea111red

i was told mine looks "so earnest" by someone the other week.

i've heard that i look mad or sad many times before, too.


----------



## Pompeii

Diagnosis: ***** face
Prognosis: Terminal


----------



## sexycolombianita02

mine does, its hard for me to smile.


----------



## probably offline

Yeah, kind of.


----------



## StrongerthanYesterday

I think when I'm not paying attention to something - like if Im busy working on something my face turns angry but as soon as I am conscious that someone is watching me, that is when I get all anxious and force myself to "smile". Even if its a half-smile ...because my face gets so tense when I realize there are other people around lol


----------



## SummerRae

Not really angry.. I just look like I'm bored as ****. So either I'll seem like I'm really bored and sometimes people will mistake it as me looking quite angry.


----------



## lunarc

I suffer from chronic b**** face.


----------



## uncertainty

.


----------



## sad vlad

Not angry but pretty serious. I guess.


----------



## hmweasley

I've always wondered if mine does. I've had the occasional person say that I look mad, but it doesn't happen often. However, people tend to give me space, and I can't figure out if it's because I look angry or scared or just standoffish. I don't know. I can't tell how I come across to people.


----------



## fineline

ive had so many people tell me that my normal face looks mad.

but thats just how i am, for whatever reason. and normally, when its brought up, i cant help but laugh, cus im a complete goofball once i start conversing with people


----------



## Apathie

Sometimes. But mostly sad or bored. I've been asked a few times if i was sad, even by complete strangers. 
I don't even try to force-smile anymore, i was being teased at school for being most likely to shoot the place up, because apparently i looked like a serial killer smiling in photos.


----------



## Sherloki

Apparently I look very upset cause if I'm just lost in thoughts people will look at me with concern and sad eyebrows and ask if I'm feeling sad or sick.. :T


----------



## qiuetmind

Use to look angry, but that was a protective device. Now it is the opposed, I am nearly always smiling. And that seems to keep people away as well. I think they think I am mad! For I get such strange looks sometimes.


----------



## Dreary

I guess mine looks sad... "Why are you sad?" - is a typical question, even when I am not :/


----------



## starviolet

Absolutely. I have people tell me all the time that I look mad, snobbish, or upset when I'm just neutral. It's quite annoying. Who smiles all the time? I even was given a nickname once " mean mug". Isn't that sweet?


----------



## Pike Queen

Hahaha yes! It's so funny. When I walked into college one day my friend said "You look like you want to murder someone." It was GLORIOUS.


----------



## JamieLee23

Yes someone said exactly that the other day. It's as if I'm constantly brooding.


----------



## mardymoo

miminka said:


> I have sharply down-turned lips so it does look like I'm frowning a lot. I posted some pictures of myself on my profile page. *My eyes always have this glazed-over, glassy look. As if I'm somewhere else. Which I am.*


Me too.

I think I've heard my cousin say that I'm dead behind the eyes which hurts.


----------



## KaitlynRose

My neutral face looks more like...

"I am not amused. You are boring me. Leave."

So not necessarily angry, merely bored.


----------



## scorch428

Originally Posted by *miminka*  
_I have sharply down-turned lips so it does look like I'm frowning a lot. I posted some pictures of myself on my profile page. *My eyes always have this glazed-over, glassy look. As if I'm somewhere else. Which I am.*_



mardymoo said:


> Me too.
> 
> I think I've heard my cousin say that I'm dead behind the eyes which hurts.


Yeah, same, people are always telling me I look high, even from a very young age. I don't smoke pot or do drugs either.


----------



## notgonnahurtu

Please tell me there is a cure or a solution to this cruel curse. I am a 26y old male and my neutral face pretty much ruined my life. Ever since puberty people began thinking I am going to be a serial killer or something. Girls always telling me to smile, that I look sad/angry when I am not. 

If I were to smile I would have to force it. That is like flexing your biceps 24/7, not only is it tiring but it makes me look crazy when I force a smile. What am I supposed to do if that is just the way my face looks?

People are afraid to greet me or ask me anything because I look so unfriendly meanwhile I would love it if people approached me more often. I am a good looking guy, but my face makes it seem as I am unwelcoming. 

Acupuncture? Botox? Facial transplant? Anything???


----------



## millenniumman75

notgonnahurtu said:


> Please tell me there is a cure or a solution to this cruel curse. I am a 26y old male and my neutral face pretty much ruined my life. Ever since puberty people began thinking I am going to be a serial killer or something. Girls always telling me to smile, that I look sad/angry when I am not.
> 
> If I were to smile I would have to force it. That is like flexing your biceps 24/7, not only is it tiring but it makes me look crazy when I force a smile. What am I supposed to do if that is just the way my face looks?
> 
> People are afraid to greet me or ask me anything because I look so unfriendly meanwhile I would love it if people approached me more often. I am a good looking guy, but my face makes it seem as I am unwelcoming.
> 
> Acupuncture? Botox? Facial transplant? Anything???


Start smiling.


----------



## Furio

Yeah. The more anxious I get, the angrier I look.


----------



## DJAshton

i tend to just look angry, ill and tired all in one. I am all 3 so its pretty accurate really!


----------



## notgonnahurtu

millenniumman75 said:


> Start smiling.


That is the problem. It is not easy for me to smile naturally. I have to force it, requiring a lot of pressure around the mouth. I have dimples which makes it even harder. If I always force a smile I will look odd, like a maniac. My career will involve a lot of social interaction so this makes me worried.


----------



## Gojira

Yes, it sucks.


----------



## winter1996

Mine always looks sad :\


----------



## Farideh

Yes, I have resting ***** face.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Yes, queen of resting b**** face here.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

hmm.. I dont think so..... but..... when feeling anxious. I know I frown a lot . I have tried to reduce the frowning .... it is hard to do ... but i think it helps. I think I sometimes frown even when i dont know i am doing it. 

i arent angry.... plus when its sunny outside the bright light makes your face crinkle up anyway cause the light gets in your eyes...


----------



## Gojira

winter1996 said:


> Mine always looks sad :\


Will you stop saying super sexy things, my god, enough, I can't take any more! haha :int

P.S. :kma


----------



## millenniumman75

I don't know if mine is.


----------



## LolaViola

I just look straight up sad.


----------



## anthropy

I've been told I looked 'puzzled/confused' when maintaining a seemingly neutral expression.
I think my face is usually just blank/slightly discontent looking.
I've also been told to smile.
The only time I ever smile is briefly when loling hard from something I see on the internet.
I've also been told I 'always look sick'.
Whatever..


----------



## millenniumman75

Buckyx said:


> extremely serious neutral, often angry  I posted it somewhere here u never saw someone looking more serious


I would have to think that part of that is anxiety.
The older picture you posted wasn't as bad.


----------



## thatGuyyy

check my avi and decide for yourself.....people say I always look pissed but I don't see it


----------

